# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера Як-1

## lindr

Як-1
зав номер модиф. завод серия № в серии дата выпуска Эксплуатант БН примечания

1 И-26 №115 нет 01 08.01.40 СССР ОКБ Яковлев
2 И-26 №115 нет 02 1940 СССР ОКБ Яковлев
3 И-26 №115 нет 03 1940 СССР ОКБ Яковлев

0101		№292	01	01	21.03.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0201		№292	01	02	21.03.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0301		№292	01	03	11.03.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0401		№292	01	04	11.03.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0501		№292	01	05	11.03.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0102		№292	02	01	15.02.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0202		№292	02	02	30.01.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0302		№292	02	03	15.02.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0402		№292	02	04	30.01.41	СССР		45-й ИАП сбит 18.06.42
0502		№292	02	05	30.01.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0103		№292	03	01	30.01.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0203		№292	03	02	30.01.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0303		№292	03	03	30.01.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0403		№292	03	04	30.01.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0503		№292	03	05	30.01.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0603		№292	03	06	30.01.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0703		№292	03	07	30.01.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0803		№292	03	08	30.01.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0903		№292	03	09	30.01.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
1003		№292	03	10	30.01.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0104		№292	04	01	15.02.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0204		№292	04	02	15.02.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0304		№292	04	03	30.01.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0404		№292	04	04	15.02.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0504		№292	04	05	15.02.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0604		№292	04	06	30.01.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0704		№292	04	07	15.02.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0804		№292	04	08	15.02.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0904		№292	04	09	22.02.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1004		№292	04	10	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
0105		№292	05	01	22.02.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0205		№292	05	02	22.02.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0305		№292	05	03	11.03.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0405		№292	05	04	15.02.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0505		№292	05	05	11.03.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0605		№292	05	06	11.03.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0705		№292	05	07	15.02.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0805		№292	05	08	15.02.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0905		№292	05	09	22.02.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1005		№292	05	10	11.03.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0106		№292	06	01	11.03.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0206		№292	06	02	21.03.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0306		№292	06	03	11.03.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0406		№292	06	04	11.03.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0506		№292	06	05	21.03.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0606		№292	06	06	21.03.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0706		№292	06	07	11.03.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0806		№292	06	08	11.03.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0906		№292	06	09	21.03.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1006		№292	06	10	21.03.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0107		№292	07	01	11.03.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0207		№292	07	02	11.03.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0307		№292	07	03	21.03.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0407		№292	07	04	11.03.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0507		№292	07	05	21.03.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0607		№292	07	06	21.03.41	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит 1942
0707		№292	07	07	21.03.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0807		№292	07	08	21.03.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0907		№292	07	09	21.03.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1007		№292	07	10	21.03.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0108		№292	08	01	21.03.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0208		№292	08	02	04.04.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0308		№292	08	03	21.03.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0408		№292	08	04	04.04.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0508		№292	08	05	04.04.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0608		№292	08	06	04.04.41	СССР		45-й ИАП, 247-й ИАП сбит 05.06.42
0708		№292	08	07	04.04.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0808		№292	08	08	04.04.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0908		№292	08	09	04.04.41	СССР		45-й ИАП, 247-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 01.06.42
1008		№292	08	10	04.04.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
1108		№292	08	11	04.04.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
1208		№292	08	12	04.04.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
1308		№292	08	13	04.04.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
1408		№292	08	14	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1508		№292	08	15	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1608		№292	08	16	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1708		№292	08	17	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1808		№292	08	18	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1908		№292	08	19	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
2008		№292	08	20	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0109		№292	09	01	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0209		№292	09	02	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0309		№292	09	03	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит 1942
0409		№292	09	04	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП, 21-й ИАП, 26-я ОРАЭ
0509		№292	09	05	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0609		№292	09	06	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0709		№292	09	07	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0809		№292	09	08	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0909		№292	09	09	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1009		№292	09	10	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1109		№292	09	11	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1209		№292	09	12	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1309		№292	09	13	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1409		№292	09	14	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит 14.02.42
1509		№292	09	15	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1609		№292	09	16	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1709		№292	09	17	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1809		№292	09	18	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1909		№292	09	19	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1009		№292	09	20	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0110		№292	10	01	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0210		№292	10	02	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0310		№292	10	03	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0410		№292	10	04	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0510		№292	10	05	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0610		№292	10	06	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП, 21-й ИАП
0710		№292	10	07	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0810		№292	10	08	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0910		№292	10	09	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1010		№292	10	10	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
1110		№292	10	11	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
1210		№292	10	12	21.04.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1310		№292	10	13	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
1410		№292	10	14	30.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1510		№292	10	15	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
1610		№292	10	16	30.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1710		№292	10	17	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
1810		№292	10	15	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
1910		№292	10	19	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
2010		№292	10	20	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0111		№292	11	01	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП сбит 13.08.41
0211		№292	11	02	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП сбит 23.10.41
0311		№292	11	03	30.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 1941
0411		№292	11	04	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0511		№292	11	05	16.05.41	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 06.41
0611		№292	11	06	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП потерян 08.41
0711		№292	11	07	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0811		№292	11	08	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0911		№292	11	09	30.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1011		№292	11	10	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
1111		№292	11	11	1941	СССР		завод №115
1211		№292	11	12	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
1311		№292	11	13	30.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1411		№292	11	14	12.07.41	СССР		13-й ЗИАП, 13-й РАП потерян 31.08.41
1511		№292	11	15	08.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
1611		№292	11	16	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
1711		№292	11	17	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
1811		№292	11	18	1941	СССР		ЛИИ НКАП
1911		№292	11	19	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
2011		№292	11	20	30.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0112		№292	12	01	30.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0212		№292	12	02	30.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0312		№292	12	03	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП потерян 21.07.41
0412		№292	12	04	30.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0512		№292	12	05	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0612		№292	12	06	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП сбит 19.09.41
0712		№292	12	07	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0812		№292	12	08	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0912		№292	12	09	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
1012		№292	12	10	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
1112		№292	12	11	12.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
1212		№292	12	12	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1312		№292	12	13	30.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1412		№292	12	14	30.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1512		№292	12	15	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
1612		№292	12	16	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
1712		№292	12	17	30.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1812		№292	12	18	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП сбит 07.07.41
1912		№292	12	19	30.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
2012		№292	12	20	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0113		№292	13	01	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
0213		№292	13	02	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
0313		№292	13	03	03.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0413		№292	13	04	22.05.41	СССР		45-й ИАП
0513		№292	13	05	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0613		№292	13	06	30.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0713		№292	13	07	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
0813		№292	13	08	14.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0913		№292	13	09	30.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1013		№292	13	10	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1113		№292	13	11	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
1213		№292	13	12	30.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1313		№292	13	13	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
1413		№292	13	14	30.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1513		№292	13	15	24.07.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
1613		№292	13	16	12.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
1713		№292	13	17	30.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1813		№292	13	18	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
1913		№292	13	19	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
2013		№292	13	20	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП, 92-й ИАП
0114		№292	14	01	30.05.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0214		№292	14	02	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0314		№292	14	03	24.07.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
0414		№292	14	04	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0514		№292	14	05	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП, 11-й ИАП потерян 24.07.41
0614		№292	14	06	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
0714		№292	14	07	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
0814		№292	14	08	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
0914		№292	14	09	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
1014		№292	14	10	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1114		№292	14	11	1941	СССР		93-я АЭ ВВС ЧФ, 6-й ГаИАП
1214		№292	14	12	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
1314		№292	14	13	25.06.41	СССР		завод №292 
1414		№292	14	14	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1514		№292	14	15	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
1614		№292	14	16	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
1714		№292	14	17	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1814		№292	14	18	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1914		№292	14	19	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
2014		№292	14	20	20.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0115		№292	15	01	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0215		№292	15	02	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
0315		№292	15	03	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
0415		№292	15	04	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0515		№292	15	05	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0615		№292	15	06	24.07.41	СССР		13-й ИАП, 71-й ИАП КБФ, 3-й ГвИАП сбит 1942
0715		№292	15	07	12.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП сбит 17.10.41
0815		№292	15	08	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
0915		№292	15	09	1941	СССР		ЛИИ НКАП
1015		№292	15	10	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1115		№292	15	11	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1215		№292	15	12	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
1315		№292	15	13	08.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП, 123-й ИАП сбит 13.11.41
1415		№292	15	14	12.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
1515		№292	15	15	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1615		№292	15	16	20.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1715		№292	15	17	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1815		№292	15	18	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
1915		№292	15	19	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
2015		№292	15	20	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
0116		№292	16	01	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
0216		№292	16	02	05.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
0316		№292	16	03	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП сбит 24.10.41
0416		№292	16	04	1941	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ
0516		№292	16	05	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0616		№292	16	06	1941	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ
0716		№292	16	07	1941	СССР		8-й ИАП ЧФ
0816		№292	16	08	1941	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ
0916		№292	16	09	1941	СССР		8-й ИАП ЧФ
1016		№292	16	10	1941	СССР		93-я АЭ ВВС ЧФ
1116		№292	16	11	19.06.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1216		№292	16	12	1941	СССР		62-я АБ ЧФ
1316		№292	16	13	1941	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ
1416		№292	16	14	01.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 121-й ИАП потерян 19.08.41
1516		№292	16	15	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
1616		№292	16	16	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП сбит 05.02.42
1716		№292	16	17	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП сбит 21.09.41
1816		№292	16	18	1941	СССР		515-й ИАП
1916		№292	16	19	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 31.07.41
2016		№292	16	20	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0117		№292	17	01	1941	СССР		32-й ИАП ЧФ, 6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 27.04.42
0217		№292	17	02	1941	СССР		93-я АЭ ВВС ЧФ сбит 1941
0317		№292	17	03	12.07.41	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ, 12-й ИАП ЧФ
0417		№292	17	04	07.41	СССР		32-й ИАП ЧФ
0517		№292	17	05	07.41	СССР		32-й ИАП ЧФ, 9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 22.05.42
0617		№292	17	06	12.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
0717		№292	17	07	1941	СССР		93-я АЭ ВВС ЧФ сбит 1941
0817		№292	17	08	12.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0917		№292	17	09	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
1017		№292	17	10	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
1117		№292	17	11	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП сбит 04.02.42
1217		№292	17	12	11.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1317		№292	17	13	12.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1417		№292	17	14	1941	СССР		32-й ИАП ЧФ
1517		№292	17	15	25.06.41	СССР		158-й ИАП
1617		№292	17	16	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП сбит 04.02.42
1717		№292	17	17	20.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1817		№292	17	18	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1917		№292	17	19	1941	СССР		8-й ИАП ЧФ
2017		№292	17	20	1941	СССР		62-я АБ ЧФ
0118		№292	18	01	12.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
0218		№292	18	02	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0318		№292	18	03	10.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0418		№292	18	04	05.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 06.10.41
0518		№292	18	05	05.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
0618		№292	18	06	08.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
0718		№292	18	07	08.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП сбит 17.10.41
0818		№292	18	08	07.41	СССР		32-й ИАП ЧФ
0918		№292	18	09	12.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
1018		№292	18	10	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1118		№292	18	11	05.07.41	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШ
1218		№292	18	12	05.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 161-й ИАП
1318		№292	18	13	10.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1418		№292	18	14	1941	СССР		8-й ИАП ЧФ
1518		№292	18	15	01.07.41	СССР		71-й ИАП, 5-й ИАП КБФ, 3-й ИАП, 21-й ИАП сбит 21.03.43
1618		№292	18	16	1941	СССР		
1718		№292	18	17	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1818		№292	18	18	05.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 161-й ИАП
1918		№292	18	19	05.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
2018		№292	18	20	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0119		№292	19	01	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0219		№292	19	02	05.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
0319		№292	19	03	1941	СССР		8-й ИАП ЧФ
0419		№292	19	04	05.07.41	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШ
0519		№292	19	05	05.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 23.10.41
0619		№292	19	06	08.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
0719		№292	19	07	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП потерян 17.07.41
0819		№292	19	08	08.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
0919		№292	19	09	1941	СССР		
1019		№292	19	10	1941	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ
1119		№292	19	11	1941	СССР		
1219		№292	19	12	08.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
1319		№292	19	13	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1419		№292	19	14	09.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП сбит 25.07.41
1519		№292	19	15	05.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 29.07.41
1619		№292	19	16	05.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
1719		№292	19	17	1941	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ
1819		№292	19	18	1941	СССР		
1919		№292	19	19	12.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 123-й ИАП сбит 31.07.41
2019		№292	19	20	1941	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 09.41
0120		№292	20	01	1941	СССР		8-й ИАП ЧФ
0220		№292	20	02	08.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
0320		№292	20	03	1941	СССР		8-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 02.42
0420		№292	20	04	05.07.41	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШ, 26-я РАЭ, 21-й ИАП сбит 04.43
0520		№292	20	05	12.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
0620		№292	20	06	05.07.41	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШ
0720		№292	20	07	1941	СССР		
0820		№292	20	08	1941	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ
0920		№292	20	09	07.41	СССР		32-й ИАП ЧФ
1020		№292	20	10	08.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП сбит 06.10.41
1120		№292	20	11	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 10.09.41
1220		№292	20	12	08.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
1320		№292	20	13	07.41	СССР		5-й ИАП КБФ сбит 02.42
1420		№292	20	14	01.07.41	СССР		71-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 18.09.41
1520		№292	20	15	05.07.41	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШ
1620		№292	20	16	1941	СССР	20	21-й ИАП сбит 02.43
1720		№292	20	17	1941	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ
1820		№292	20	18	12.07.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
1920		№292	20	19	1941	СССР		
2020		№292	20	20	1941	СССР		71-й ИАП КБФ сбит 09.41
0121		№292	21	01	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0221		№292	21	02	1941	СССР		32-й ИАП ЧФ
0321		№292	21	03	1941	СССР		12-й ИАП сбит1941
0421		№292	21	04	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0521		№292	21	05	07.41	СССР		562-й ИАП сбит 17.10.41
0621		№292	21	06	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0721		№292	21	07	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0821		№292	21	08	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0921		№292	21	09	20.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП потерян 29.08.41
1021		№292	21	10	14.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1121		№292	21	11	15.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1221		№292	21	12	1941	СССР		282-й ИАП
1321		№292	21	13	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1421		№292	21	14	20.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП сбит 12.09.41
1521		№292	21	15	11.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1621		№292	21	16	20.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1721		№292	21	17	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1821		№292	21	18	1941	СССР		32-й ИАП ЧФ
1921		№292	21	19	11.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
2021		№292	20	20	1941	СССР		
0122		№292	22	01	20.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП сбит 30.07.41
0222		№292	22	02	14.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0322		№292	22	03	03.08.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
0422		№292	22	04	12.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0522		№292	22	05	12.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0622		№292	22	06	12.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0722		№292	22	07	1941	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ
0822		№292	22	08	20.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП сбит 08.03.42
0922		№292	22	09	1941	СССР		32-й ИАП ЧФ
1022		№292	22	10	14.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1122		№292	22	11	20.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1222		№292	22	12	1941	СССР		20-й ИАП потерян 28.08.43
1322		№292	22	13	20.07.41	СССР		123-й ИАП
1422		№292	22	14	1941	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ
1522		№292	22	15	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1622		№292	22	16	1941	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ
1722		№292	22	17	1941	СССР		32-й ИАП ЧФ
1822		№292	22	18	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1922		№292	22	19	1941	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ
2022		№292	22	20	1941	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ
0123		№292	23	01	1941	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ
0223		№292	23	02	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0323		№292	23	03	11.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0423		№292	23	04	1941	СССР		62-я АБ ЧФ потерян 15.07.41
0523		№292	23	05	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0623		№292	23	06	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0723		№292	23	07	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0823		№292	23	08	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0923		№292	23	09	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1023		№292	23	10	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1123		№292	23	11	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1223		№292	23	12	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1323		№292	23	13	1941	СССР		32-й ИАП ЧФ
1423		№292	23	14	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1523		№292	23	15	1941	СССР		
1623		№292	23	16	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1723		№292	23	17	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1823		№292	23	18	1941	СССР		13-й РАП, 148-й ИАП, 273-й ИАП
1923		№292	23	19	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП, 273-й ИАП
2023		№292	23	20	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0124		№292	24	01	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0224		№292	24	02	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0324		№292	24	03	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0424		№292	24	04	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0524		№292	24	05	30.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0624		№292	24	06	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0724		№292	24	07	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0824		№292	24	08	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0924		№292	24	09	29.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1024		№292	24	10	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1124		№292	24	11	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1224		№292	24	12	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП, 32-й Иап ЧФ сбит 06.11.41
1324		№292	24	13	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1424		№292	24	14	03.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1524		№292	24	15	1941	СССР		
1624		№292	24	16	29.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1724		№292	24	17	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1824		№292	24	18	24.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1924		№292	24	19	1941	СССР		
2024		№292	24	20	30.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0125		№292	25	01	1941	СССР		
0225		№292	25	02	29.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0325		№292	25	03	1941	СССР		
0425		№292	25	04	31.07.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
0525		№292	25	05	31.07.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
0625		№292	25	06	1941	СССР		
0725		№292	25	07	21.07.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0825		№292	25	08	29.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0925		№292	25	09	01.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1025		№292	25	10	03.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1125		№292	25	11	03.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1225		№292	25	12	03.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1325		№292	25	13	03.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1425		№292	25	14	03.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1525		№292	25	15	01.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1625		№292	25	16	30.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
1725		№292	25	17	1941	СССР		
1825		№292	25	18	31.07.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1925		№292	25	19	30.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
2025		№292	25	20	30.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0126		№292	26	01	30.07.41	СССР		13-й РАП
0226		№292	26	02	03.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
0326		№292	26	03	31.07.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
0426		№292	26	04	10.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0526		№292	26	05	11.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0626		№292	26	06	04.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
0726		№292	26	07	10.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0826		№292	26	08	1941	СССР		6-я АКА
0926		№292	26	09	04.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1026		№292	26	10	1941	СССР		6-я АКА
1126		№292	26	11	03.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1226		№292	26	12	10.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1326		№292	26	13	03.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1426		№292	26	14	03.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1526		№292	26	15	12.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1626		№292	26	16	31.07.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1726		№292	26	17	10.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1826		№292	26	18	16.08.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
1926		№292	26	19	11.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
2026		№292	26	20	11.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0127		№292	27	01	10.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0227		№292	27	02	06.09.41	СССР		415-й ИАП, 11-й ИАП сбит 24.10.41
0327		№292	27	03	16.08.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
0427		№292	27	04	01.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
0527		№292	27	05	18.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
0627		№292	27	06	15.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0727		№292	27	07	10.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0827		№292	27	08	12.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0927		№292	27	09	12.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1027		№292	27	10	11.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1127		№292	27	11	11.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1227		№292	27	12	11.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1327		№292	27	13	11.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1427		№292	27	14	12.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1527		№292	27	15	11.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1627		№292	27	16	16.08.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
1727		№292	27	17	21.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
1827		№292	27	18	11.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1927		№292	27	18	16.08.41	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШ
2027		№292	27	20	15.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
0128		№292	28	01	18.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
0228		№292	28	02	15.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0328		№292	28	03	12.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0428		№292	28	04	15.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0528		№292	28	05	12.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0628		№292	28	06	16.08.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
0728		№292	28	07	12.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0828		№292	28	08	16.08.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
0928		№292	28	09	15.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
1028		№292	28	10	18.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП РСИ-4
1128		№292	28	11	18.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
1228		№292	28	12	15.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1328		№292	28	13	18.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
1428		№292	28	14	19.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
1528		№292	28	15	15.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1628		№292	28	16	16.08.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
1728		№292	28	17	18.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
1828		№292	28	18	19.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
1928		№292	28	19	18.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
2028		№292	28	20	18.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП РСИ-4
0129		№292	29	01	15.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит 30.08.41
0229		№292	29	02	16.08.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
0329		№292	29	03	15.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0429		№292	29	04	15.08.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0529		№292	29	05	19.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
0629		№292	29	06	29.09.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
0729		№292	29	07	19.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
0829		№292	29	08	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
0929		№292	29	09	15.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
1029		№292	29	10	02.09.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1129		№292	29	11	18.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
1229		№292	29	12	16.08.41	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШ
1329		№292	29	13	16.08.41	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШ
1429		№292	29	14	01.09.41	СССР		8-й ИАП, 236-й ИАП сбит 07.05.43
1529		№292	29	15	02.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
1629		№292	29	16	19.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
1729		№292	29	17	21.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
1829		№292	29	18	21.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
1929		№292	29	19	1941	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 10.07.43
2029		№292	29	20	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 11.41 М-105П РСИ-4
0130		№292	30	01	1941	СССР		завод №26
0230		№292	30	02	19.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП, Вольская АТШ
0330		№292	30	03	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП, 162-й ИАП
0430		№292	30	04	21.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
0530		№292	30	05	19.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
0630		№292	30	06	22.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
0730		№292	30	07	21.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
0830		№292	30	08	21.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
0930		№292	30	09	21.09.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
1030		№292	30	10	21.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
1130		№292	30	11	18.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
1230		№292	30	12	12.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
1330		№292	30	13	22.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
1430		№292	30	14	23.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
1530		№292	30	15	18.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
1630		№292	30	16	19.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
1730		№292	30	17	18.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
1830		№292	30	18	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
1930		№292	30	19	31.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
2030		№292	30	20	22.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
0131		№292	31	01	22.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП сбит 04.12.41
0231		№292	31	02	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
0331		№292	31	03	31.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
0431		№292	31	04	23.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
0531		№292	31	05	08.41	СССР		
0631		№292	31	06	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
0731		№292	31	07	19.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
0831		№292	31	08	31.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
0931		№292	31	09	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
1031		№292	31	10	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
1131		№292	31	11	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
1231		№292	31	12	22.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
1331		№292	31	13	27.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1431		№292	31	14	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
1531		№292	31	15	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
1631		№292	31	16	30.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1731		№292	31	17	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
1831		№292	31	18	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
1931		№292	31	19	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
2031		№292	31	20	23.08.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
0132		№292	32	01	28.08.41	СССР		13-й ЗИАП
0232		№292	32	02	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
0332		№292	32	03	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
0432		№292	32	04	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
0532		№292	32	05	27.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
0632		№292	32	06	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
0732		№292	32	07	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
0832		№292	32	08	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
0932		№292	32	09	31.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
1032		№292	32	10	27.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1132		№292	32	11	27.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1232		№292	32	12	30.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
1332		№292	32	13	1941	СССР		236-й ИАП
1432		№292	32	14	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
1532		№292	32	15	27.08.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
1632		№292	32	16	31.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
1732		№292	32	17	31.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
1832		№292	32	18	30.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
1932		№292	32	19	27.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
2032		№292	32	20	30.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
0133		№292	33	01	30.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
0233		№292	33	02	31.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
0333		№292	33	03	28.08.41	СССР		13-й ЗИАП
0433		№292	33	04	1941	СССР		516-й ИАП
0533		№292	33	05	28.08.41	СССР		13-й ЗИАП
0633		№292	33	06	30.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
0733		№292	33	07	30.08.41	СССР		13-й ЗИАП
0833		№292	33	08	30.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
0933		№292	33	09	28.08.41	СССР		13-й ЗИАП
1033		№292	33	10	31.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
1133		№292	33	11	27.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1233		№292	33	12	06.09.41	СССР		415-й ИАП, 11-й ИАП сбит 23.10.41
1333		№292	33	13	03.09.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1433		№292	33	14	08.09.41	СССР		515-й ИАП
1533		№292	33	15	21.09.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
1633		№292	33	16	31.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
1733		№292	33	17	21.09.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
1833		№292	33	18	31.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
1933		№292	33	19	12.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
2033		№292	33	20	31.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
0134		№292	34	01	31.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
0234		№292	34	02	02.09.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
0334		№292	34	03	31.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
0434		№292	34	04	31.08.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
0534		№292	34	05	03.09.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
0634		№292	34	06	11.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
0734		№292	34	07	02.09.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
0834		№292	34	08	02.09.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
0934		№292	34	09	01.09.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1034		№292	34	10	27.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1134		№292	34	11	03.09.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1234		№292	34	12	03.09.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1334		№292	34	13	27.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1434		№292	34	14	03.09.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1534		№292	34	15	04.09.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1634		№292	34	16	03.09.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
1734		№292	34	17	06.09.41	СССР		415-й ИАП, 163-й ИАП сбит 05.08.42
1834		№292	34	18	08.09.41	СССР		515-й ИАП
1934		№292	34	19	27.08.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
2034		№292	34	20	03.09.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
0135		№292	35	01	02.09.41	СССР		8-й ИАП
0235		№292	35	02	06.09.41	СССР		415-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП сбит 11.10.41
0335		№292	35	03	05.09.41	СССР		515-й ИАП
0435		№292	35	04	06.09.41	СССР		415-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП потерян 03.10.41
0535		№292	35	05	03.09.41	СССР		8-й ИАП сбит 1941
0635		№292	35	06	05.09.41	СССР		515-й ИАП
0735		№292	35	07	05.09.41	СССР		515-й ИАП
0835		№292	35	08	06.09.41	СССР		415-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП
0935		№292	35	09	06.09.41	СССР		415-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП сбит 07.10.41
1035		№292	35	10	06.09.41	СССР		415-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП сбит 17.10.41
1135		№292	35	11	06.09.41	СССР		415-й ИАП, 11-й ИАП столкновение с Як-1 №0524 27.09.41
1235		№292	35	12	06.09.41	СССР		415-й ИАП, 5-й УТАП
1335		№292	35	13	08.09.41	СССР		515-й ИАП
1435		№292	35	14	08.09.41	СССР		515-й ИАП
1535		№292	35	15	08.09.41	СССР		515-й ИАП сбит 01.04.42
1635		№292	35	16	08.09.41	СССР		515-й ИАП
1735		№292	35	17	05.09.41	СССР		515-й ИАП
1835		№292	35	18	1941	СССР		41-й ИАП сбит 13.03.42
1935		№292	35	19	1941	СССР		
2035		№292	35	20	05.09.41	СССР		515-й ИАП
2135		№292	35	21	29.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
2235		№292	35	22	09.09.41	СССР		Краснокутская ВАШ
2335		№292	35	23	05.09.41	СССР		515-й ИАП
2435		№292	35	24	08.09.41	СССР		515-й ИАП
2535		№292	35	25	08.09.41	СССР		515-й ИАП
2635		№292	35	26	08.09.41	СССР		515-й ИАП
2735		№292	35	27	09.09.41	СССР		Краснокутская ВАШ
2835		№292	35	28	09.09.41	СССР		Краснокутская ВАШ
2935		№292	35	29	08.09.41	СССР		515-й ИАП
3035		№292	35	30	08.09.41	СССР		515-й ИАП
3135		№292	35	31	09.09.41	СССР		Краснокутская ВАШ
3235		№292	35	32	15.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
3335		№292	35	33	11.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
3435		№292	35	34	1941	СССР		
3535		№292	35	35	09.09.41	СССР		Краснокутская ВАШ
3635		№292	35	36	1941	СССР		
3735		№292	35	37	12.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
3835		№292	35	38	09.09.41	СССР		Краснокутская ВАШ, НИИ ВВС испытания 1942
3935		№292	35	39	1941	СССР		
4035		№292	35	40	1941	СССР		586-й ИАП
4135		№292	35	41	13.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
4235		№292	35	42	09.09.41	СССР		Краснокутская ВАШ
4335		№292	35	43	12.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
4435		№292	35	44	1941	СССР		282-й ИАП
4535		№292	35	45	12.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
4635		№292	35	46	11.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
4735		№292	35	47	18.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
4835		№292	35	48	12.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
4935		№292	35	49	13.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
5035		№292	35	50	11.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
0136		№292	36	01	1941	СССР		РСИ-4
0236		№292	36	02	12.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП, 247-й ИАП сбит 04.06.42
0436		№292	36	04	14.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
0536		№292	36	05	14.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
0736		№292	36	07	15.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
0836		№292	36	08	14.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
0936		№292	36	09	13.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
1136		№292	36	11	1941	СССР		163-й ИАП
1236		№292	36	12	1941	СССР		16-й ЗАП
1336		№292	36	13	22.09.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
1436		№292	36	14	14.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
1736		№292	36	17	24.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
1936		№292	36	19	21.09.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
2236		№292	36	22	1941	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ потерян 30.09.42
2336		№292	36	23	19.09.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
2436		№292	36	24	18.09.41	СССР		515-й ИАП
2736		№292	36	27	1941	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ потерян 14.09.43
2836		№292	36	28	18.09.41	СССР		515-й ИАП
2936		№292	36	29	21.09.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
3036		№292	36	30	1941	СССР		436-й ИАП, 162-й ИАП
3136		№292	36	31	21.09.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
3236		№292	36	32	21.09.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
3336		№292	36	33	21.09.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
3436		№292	36	34	25.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
3536		№292	36	35	21.09.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
3636		№292	36	36	25.09.41	СССР		172-й ИАП
3736		№292	36	37	21.09.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
3836		№292	36	38	19.09.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
3936		№292	36	39	21.09.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
4036		№292	36	40	21.09.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
4136		№292	36	41	21.09.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
4336		№292	36	43	21.09.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
4436		№292	36	44	25.09.41	СССР		172-й ИАП
4536		№292	36	45	25.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
4636		№292	36	46	25.09.41	СССР		172-й ИАП
4736		№292	36	47	25.09.41	СССР		172-й ИАП
4836		№292	36	48	21.09.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
4936		№292	36	49	25.09.41	СССР		172-й ИАП
5036		№292	36	50	21.09.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
0237		№292	37	02	24.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
0337		№292	37	03	24.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
0437		№292	37	04	24.09.41	СССР		13-й ИАП
0537		№292	37	05	25.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
0637		№292	37	06	24.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
0737		№292	37	07	24.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
0837		№292	37	08	25.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
0937		№292	37	09	24.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
1037		№292	37	10	29.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
1237		№292	37	12	29.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
1337		№292	37	13	26.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
1437		№292	37	14	29.09.41	СССР		517-й ИАП, 20-й ИАП
1537		№292	37	15	29.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
1637		№292	37	16	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит
1737		№292	37	17	16.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
1837		№292	37	18	26.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
1937		№292	37	19	16.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
2037		№292	37	20	26.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
2137		№292	37	21	16.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
2337		№292	37	23	25.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
2437		№292	37	24	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит
2537		№292	37	25	29.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
2637		№292	37	26	29.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
2737		№292	37	27	29.09.41	СССР		274-й ИАП
2937		№292	37	29	29.09.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
3037		№292	37	30	29.09.41	СССР		516-й ИАП, 162-й ИАП
3137		№292	37	31	02.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
3237		№292	37	32	05.10.41	СССР		172-й ИАП
3337		№292	37	33	06.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
3437		№292	37	34	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
3537		№292	37	35	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
3637		№292	37	36	05.10.41	СССР		Сталиградская ВАШ
3737		№292	37	37	05.10.41	СССР		Сталиградская ВАШ
3837		№292	37	38	05.10.41	СССР		Сталиградская ВАШ
3937		№292	37	39	16.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
4137		№292	37	41	16.10.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
4237		№292	37	42	20.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП
4337		№292	37	43	1941	СССР		16-й ЗАП
4437		№292	37	44	20.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП
4537		№292	37	45	19.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП
4637		№292	37	46	31.10.41	СССР		518-й ИАП
4737		№292	37	47	1941	СССР		10-й ИАП
4837		№292	37	48	01.11.41	СССР		518-й ИАП
4937		№292	37	49	19.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП
5037		№292	37	50	20.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП
0138		№292	38	01	30.09.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
0238		№292	38	02	05.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0338		№292	38	03	05.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
0438		№292	38	04	30.09.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
0638		№292	38	06	06.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
0838		№292	38	08	17.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
0938		№292	38	09	06.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
1038		№292	38	10	10.41	СССР		6-й АК РСИ-4
1138		№292	38	11	17.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
1238		№292	38	12	10.41	СССР		9-й ИАП
1338		№292	38	13	17.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
1438		№292	38	14	05.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП 
1538		№292	38	15	17.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
1638		№292	38	16	05.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1738		№292	38	17	05.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
1838		№292	38	18	05.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит
1938		№292	38	19	05.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
2038		№292	38	20	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02.42 2 УБ РСИ-4
2138		№292	38	21	05.10.41	СССР		172-й ИАП
2238		№292	38	22	02.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
2338		№292	38	23	06.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
2438		№292	38	24	10.10.41	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШ
2538		№292	38	25	05.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
2638		№292	38	26	05.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
2738		№292	38	27	05.10.41	СССР		172-й ИАП
2838		№292	38	28	05.10.41	СССР		172-й ИАП
3038		№292	38	30	06.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
3138		№292	38	31	06.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
3238		№292	38	32	10.10.41	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШ
3338		№292	38	33	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит
3438		№292	38	34	06.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
3538		№292	38	35	10.10.41	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШ
3638		№292	38	36	10.10.41	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШ
3738		№292	38	37	06.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП, отдельная АЭ, 516-й ИАП, 580-й ИАП потерян 26.04.42
3838		№292	38	38	10.10.41	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШ
3938		№292	38	39	19.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП
4038		№292	38	40	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
4138		№292	38	41	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит
4238		№292	38	42	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит
4338		№292	38	43	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
4438		№292	38	44	10.10.41	СССР		отдельная АЭ
4538		№292	38	45	16.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
4638		№292	38	46	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
4738		№292	38	47	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит
4838		№292	38	45	17.10.41	СССР		517-й ИАП
4938		№292	38	49	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
5038		№292	38	50	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит
5538		№292	38	55	1941	СССР		лыжи НИИ ВВС испытания 11.41
0139		№292	39	01	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит
0239		№292	39	02	19.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП
0339		№292	39	03	1941	СССР		16-й ЗАП
0439		№292	39	04	16.10.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
0639		№292	38	06	14.10.41	СССР		отдельная АЭ
0739		№292	39	07	16.10.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
0839		№292	39	08	14.10.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
0939		№292	39	09	26.10.41	СССР		282-й ИАП
1039		№292	39	10	20.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП потерян 22.11.41 РСИ-4
1139		№292	39	11	16.10.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
1239		№292	39	12	17.10.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
1339		№292	39	13	25.10.41	СССР		282-й ИАП сбит
1439		№292	39	14	16.10.41	СССР		516-й ИАП
1539		№292	39	15	19.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП
1639		№292	39	16	17.10.41	СССР		436-й ИАП
1739		№292	39	17	19.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП
1839		№292	39	18	31.10.41	СССР		518-й ИАП, 20-й ИАП
1939		№292	39	19	30.10.41	СССР		6-й АК, 11-й ИАП
2039		№292	39	20	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП, 172-й ИАП РСИ-4
2139		№292	39	21	19.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП
2239		№292	39	22	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит
2339		№292	39	23	19.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП
2439		№292	39	24	19.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП
2539		№292	39	25	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит
2639		№292	39	26	19.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП
2739		№292	39	27	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит
2839		№292	39	28	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит
2939		№292	39	29	19.10.41	СССР		282-й ИАП
3039		№292	39	30	11.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП
3139		№292	39	31	01.11.41	СССР		518-й ИАП
3239		№292	39	32	20.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП
3339		№292	39	33	06.11.41	СССР		2-я АЭ
3439		№292	39	34	31.10.41	СССР		518-й ИАП
3539		№292	39	35	05.11.41	СССР		518-й ИАП
3639		№292	39	36	06.11.41	СССР		163-й ИАП
3739		№292	39	37	30.10.41	СССР		562-й ИАП
3839		№292	39	38	30.10.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 08.12.41
3939		№292	39	39	25.11.41	СССР		10-й ИАП
4039		№292	39	40	30.10.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 27.11.41
4139		№292	39	41	30.10.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
4239		№292	39	42	30.10.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 27.11.41
4339		№292	39	43	06.11.41	СССР		2-я АЭ
4439		№292	39	44	06.11.41	СССР		2-я АЭ
4539		№292	39	45	30.10.41	СССР		518-й ИАП
4639		№292	39	46	01.11.41	СССР		518-й ИАП
4739		№292	39	47	30.10.41	СССР		518-й ИАП
4839		№292	39	48	30.10.41	СССР		518-й ИАП
4939		№292	39	49	01.11.41	СССР		518-й ИАП
5039		№292	39	50	05.11.41	СССР		518-й ИАП
0140		№292	40	01	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП списан 1942
0240		№292	40	02	25.10.41	СССР		282-й ИАП
0340		№292	40	03	19.10.41	СССР		282-й ИАП
0440		№292	40	04	18.10.41	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит
0540		№292	40	05	25.10.41	СССР		282-й ИАП
0640		№292	40	06	25.10.41	СССР		282-й ИАП
0740		№292	40	07	20.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП
0840		№292	40	08	10.41	СССР		6-й АК
0940		№292	40	09	20.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП, 485-й ИАП
1040		№292	40	10	10.41	СССР		6-й АК
1140		№292	40	11	25.10.41	СССР		282-й ИАП
1240		№292	40	12	20.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП
1340		№292	40	13	20.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП
1440		№292	40	14	25.10.41	СССР		282-й ИАП
1540		№292	40	15	20.10.41	СССР		423-й ИАП
1640		№292	40	16	25.10.41	СССР		282-й ИАП
1740		№292	40	17	25.10.41	СССР		282-й ИАП
1840		№292	40	18	30.10.41	СССР		562-й ИАП сбит 04.12.41
1940		№292	40	19	26.10.41	СССР		282-й ИАП
2040		№292	40	20	01.11.41	СССР		518-й ИАП, 521-й ИАП сбит 09.08.42
2140		№292	40	21	26.10.41	СССР		282-й ИАП
2240		№292	40	22	30.10.41	СССР		6-й АК
2340		№292	40	23	30.10.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
2440		№292	40	24	25.10.41	СССР		282-й ИАП
2540		№292	40	25	25.10.41	СССР		282-й ИАП
2640		№292	40	26	30.10.41	СССР		562-й ИАП сбит 13.11.41
2740		№292	40	27	25.10.41	СССР		282-й ИАП
2840		№292	40	28	30.10.41	СССР		562-й ИАП сбит 14.11.41
2940		№292	40	29	30.10.41	СССР		6-й АК
3040		№292	40	30	30.10.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
3140		№292	40	31	30.10.41	СССР		6-й АК
3240		№292	40	32	30.10.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 12.12.41
3340		№292	40	33	25.10.41	СССР		282-й ИАП
3440		№292	40	34	30.10.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 27.11.41
3540		№292	40	35	30.10.41	СССР		161-й ИАП, 744-й ИАП, 485-й ИАП, 744-й ИАП
3640		№292	40	36	30.10.41	СССР		11-й ИАП авария 13.07.42
3740		№292	40	37	30.10.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 15.12.41
3840		№292	40	38	30.10.41	СССР		6-й АК
3940		№292	40	39	30.10.41	СССР		562-й ИАП сбит 27.11.41
4040		№292	40	40	01.11.41	СССР		518-й ИАП
4140		№292	40	41	30.10.41	СССР		161-й ИАП сбит 10.01.42
4240		№292	40	42	10.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 28.11.41
4340		№292	40	43	30.10.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 15.12.41
4440		№292	40	44	01.11.41	СССР		518-й ИАП
4540		№292	40	45	10.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 14.11.41
4640		№292	47	60	30.10.41	СССР		484-й ИАП
4740		№292	40	47	1941	СССР		518-й ИАП
4840		№292	40	48	30.10.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 30.11.41
4940		№292	40	49	05.11.41	СССР		518-й ИАП
5040		№292	40	50	05.11.41	СССР		518-й ИАП
0141		№292	41	01	01.11.41	СССР		518-й ИАП
0241		№292	41	02	05.11.41	СССР		518-й ИАП
0341		№292	41	03	06.11.41	СССР		2-я АЭ
0441		№292	41	04	02.11.41	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 161-й ИАП
0541		№292	41	05	10.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП
0641		№292	41	06	02.11.41	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 161-й ИАП
0741		№292	41	07	06.11.41	СССР		163-й ИАП
0841		№292	41	08	11.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП, 20-й ИАП
0941		№292	41	09	05.11.41	СССР		518-й ИАП
1041		№292	41	10	08.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП
1241		№292	41	12	22.11.41	СССР		16-й ЗАП
1441		№292	41	14	11.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП
1541		№292	41	15	15.11.41	СССР		163-й ИАП
1641		№292	41	16	06.11.41	СССР		163-й ИАП
1741		№292	41	17	13.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП
1841		№292	41	18	06.11.41	СССР		2-я АЭ, 753-й ИАП сбит 29.07.42
1941		№292	41	19	25.11.41	СССР		10-й ИАП
2041		№292	41	20	02.11.41	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 161-й ИАП
2141		№292	41	21	08.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП, 20-й ИАП
2241		№292	41	22	06.11.41	СССР		163-й ИАП
2341		№292	41	23	22.11.41	СССР		16-й ЗАП
2441		№292	41	24	06.11.41	СССР		163-й ИАП
2541		№292	41	25	21.11.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
2641		№292	41	26	08.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП
2741		№292	41	27	08.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП
2841		№292	41	28	15.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП, 20-й ИАП списан 1942
2941		№292	41	29	10.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП
3041		№292	41	30	17.11.41	СССР		586-й ИАП
3141		№292	41	31	17.11.41	СССР		586-й ИАП
3241		№292	41	32	06.11.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
3341		№292	41	33	08.11.41	СССР		163-й ИАП
3441		№292	41	34	11.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП
3541		№292	41	35	06.11.41	СССР		2-я АЭ
3641		№292	41	36	11.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП
3741		№292	41	37	13.11.41	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 06.08.42
3841		№292	41	38	17.11.41	СССР		586-й ИАП
3941		№292	41	39	06.11.41	СССР		163-й ИАП
4041		№292	41	40	06.11.41	СССР		163-й ИАП, 20-й ИАП
4141		№292	41	41	08.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП
4241		№292	41	42	13.11.41	СССР		163-й ИАП
4341		№292	41	43	22.11.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
4541		№292	41	45	08.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП
4641		№292	41	46	06.11.41	СССР		163-й ИАП
4741		№292	41	47	11.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП
4841		№292	41	48	08.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП
4941		№292	41	49	08.11.41	СССР		163-й ИАП, 161-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП
5041		№292	41	50	11.11.41	СССР		163-й ИАП
0142		№292	42	01	06.11.41	СССР		2-я АЭ
0242		№292	42	02	06.11.41	СССР		2-я АЭ
0342		№292	42	03	13.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП
0442		№292	42	04	06.11.41	СССР		2-я АЭ, 21-й ИАП КБФ
0542		№292	42	05	03.12.41	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШ
0642		№292	42	06	10.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП
0742		№292	42	07	11.11.41	СССР		163-й ИАП
0842		№292	42	08	21.11.41	СССР		163-й ИАП, 521-й ИАП
0942		№292	42	09	21.11.41	СССР		161-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП потерян 12.07.43
1042		№292	42	10	11.11.41	СССР		66-й ИАП
1342		№292	42	13	11.41	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 161-й ИАП, 423-й ИАП, 485-й ИАП, G-BTZD
1442		№292	42	14	21.11.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
1542		№292	42	15	22.11.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
1642		№292	42	16	21.11.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
1742		№292	42	17	15.11.41	СССР		163-й ИАП
1842		№292	42	18	02.12.41	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШ
1942		№292	42	19	22.11.41	СССР		16-й ЗАП
2042		№292	42	20	03.12.41	СССР		10-й ИАП
2142		№292	42	21	22.11.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
2242		№292	42	22	02.12.41	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШ
2342		№292	42	23	21.11.41	СССР		161-й ИАП, 25-й ИАП ЧФ потерян 21.09.43
2442		№292	42	24	21.11.41	СССР	3	8-й ЗИАП, 11-й ИАП потерян 29.06.42
2542		№292	42	25	22.11.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
2642		№292	42	26	11.11.41	СССР		163-й ИАП
2742		№292	42	27	21.11.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
2942		№292	42	29	11.11.41	СССР		163-й ИАП
3142		№292	42	31	21.11.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
3242		№292	42	32	11.41	СССР		потерян при передаче 16.11.41
3542		№292	42	35	02.12.41	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШ
3642		№292	42	36	02.12.41	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШ
3842		№292	42	38	21.11.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
3942		№292	42	39	22.11.41	СССР		16-й ЗАП
4042		№292	42	40	17.11.41	СССР		8-й ЗИАП, 562-й ИАП сбит 24.07.41
4342		№292	42	43	21.11.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
4442		№292	42	44	22.11.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
4642		№292	42	46	17.11.41	СССР		8-й ЗИАП
4742		№292	42	47	02.12.41	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШ
4842		№292	42	48	21.11.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
4942		№292	42	49	21.11.41	СССР		161-й ИАП
5042		№292	42	50	17.11.41	СССР		8-й ЗИАП
0143		№292	43	01	03.12.41	СССР		10-й ИАП
0243		№292	43	02	03.12.41	СССР		10-й ИАП
0343		№292	43	03	03.12.41	СССР		10-й ИАП
0443		№292	43	04	26.12.41	СССР		Кизил-Арватская ВАШ
0543		№292	43	05	28.12.41	СССР		580-й ИАП
0643		№292	43	06	12.12.41	СССР		ОАЭ
0743		№292	43	07	09.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
0843		№292	43	08	03.12.41	СССР		10-й ИАП
0943		№292	43	09	07.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП сбит 07.42
1043		№292	43	10	09.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП, 122-й ИАП
1143		№292	43	11	03.12.41	СССР		10-й ИАП
1243		№292	43	12	03.12.41	СССР		10-й ИАП, 494-й ИАП
1343		№292	43	13	03.12.41	СССР		10-й ИАП
1443		№292	43	14	05.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП, 122-й ИАП
1543		№292	43	15	03.12.41	СССР		10-й ИАП
1643		№292	43	16	04.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП, НИИ ВВС испытания 1942
1743		№292	43	17	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП, 1-й ГвИАП потерян 05.08.42
1843		№292	43	18	03.12.41	СССР		10-й ИАП
1943		№292	43	19	03.12.41	СССР		10-й ИАП
2043		№292	43	20	26.12.41	СССР		Кизил-Арватская ВАШ
2143		№292	43	21	25.12.41	СССР		296-й ИАП
2243		№292	43	22	26.12.41	СССР		Кизил-Арватская ВАШ
2343		№292	43	23	31.12.41	СССР		ЦАГИ
2443		№292	43	24	21.12.41	СССР		10-й ИАП
2543		№292	43	25	07.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП сбит
2643		№292	43	26	26.12.41	СССР		Кизил-Арватская ВАШ
2843		№292	43	28	05.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП,963-й ИАП
3043		№292	43	30	13.12.41	СССР		296-й ИАП
3143		№292	43	31	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
3243		№292	43	32	07.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
3443		№292	43	34	10.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
3543		№292	43	35	04.12.41	СССР		10-й ИАП потерян 1942
3643		№292	43	36	05.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
3743		№292	43	37	04.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
3843		№292	43	38	26.11.41	СССР		519-й ИАП потерян 05.08.42
3943		№292	43	39	1941	СССР		62-й ИАП сбит
4043		№292	43	40	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
4143		№292	43	41	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
4243		№292	43	42	09.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
4343		№292	43	43	10.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП, 494-й ИАП
4443		№292	43	44	05.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
4543		№292	43	45	12.41	СССР		586-й ИАП
4643		№292	43	45	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
4743		№292	43	47	05.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП сбит по ошибке 18.08.42
4843		№292	43	48	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
4943		№292	43	49	05.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
5043		№292	43	50	15.12.41	СССР		296-й ИАП
0144		№292	44	01	09.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
0244		№292	44	02	07.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
0344		№292	44	03	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
0444		№292	44	04	13.12.41	СССР		296-й ИАП
0644		№292	44	06	03.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП, 10-й ИАП
0744		№292	44	07	1942	СССР		581-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 05.42
0844		№292	44	08	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП, 122-й ИАП сбит 23.08.42
0944		№292	44	09	09.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
1044		№292	44	10	20.12.41	СССР		580-й ИАП
1144		№292	44	11	10.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
1244		№292	44	12	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
1344		№292	44	13	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
1444		№292	44	14	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
1544		№292	44	15	26.11.41	СССР		Конотопское АУ
1644		№292	44	16	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
1744		№292	44	17	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
1844		№292	44	18	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
1944		№292	44	19	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
2044		№292	44	20	15.12.41	СССР		296-й ИАП
2244		№292	44	22	09.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
2344		№292	44	23	10.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
2444		№292	44	24	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
2544		№292	44	25	09.12.41	СССР		236-й ИАП
2644		№292	44	26	25.12.41	СССР		580-й ИАП
2744		№292	44	27	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
2944		№292	44	29	14.12.41	СССР		296-й ИАП
3044		№292	44	30	24.12.41	СССР		580-й ИАП
3144		№292	44	31	19.12.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
3244		№292	44	32	14.12.41	СССР		296-й ИАП
3344		№292	44	33	25.12.41	СССР		580-й ИАП, 494-й ИАП
3544		№292	44	35	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
3744		№292	44	37	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
4144		№292	44	41	31.12.41	СССР		ЦАГИ
4344		№292	44	43	1941	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 08.06.43
4844		№292	44	48	31.12.41	СССР		Завод №47
4944		№292	44	49	31.12.41	СССР		Завод №47
0145		№292	45	01	03.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП
0245		№292	45	02	19.12.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
0445		№292	45	04	15.12.41	СССР		296-й ИАП
0745		№292	45	07	12.41	СССР		581-й ИАП, 516-й ИАП, 20-й ИАП сбит 23.02.43
0845		№292	45	08	15.12.41	СССР		296-й ИАП
0945		№292	45	09	21.12.41	СССР		580-й ИАП
1045		№292	45	10	1941	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ
1145		№292	45	11	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
1245		№292	45	12	15.12.41	СССР		296-й ИАП
1445		№292	45	14	24.12.41	СССР		580-й ИАП
1545		№292	45	15	13.12.41	СССР		237-й ИАП
1645		№292	45	16	22.12.41	СССР		580-й ИАП
1845		№292	45	18	19.12.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
1945		№292	45	19	21.12.41	СССР		296-й ИАП
2045		№292	45	20	19.12.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
2345		№292	45	23	15.12.41	СССР		296-й ИАП
2645		№292	45	26	15.12.41	СССР		296-й ИАП, 774-й ИАП сбит 28.03.42
2745		№292	45	27	.12.41	СССР		296-й ИАП
2845		№292	45	28	24.12.41	СССР		580-й ИАП
2945		№292	45	29	19.12.41	СССР		273-й ИАП
3245		№292	45	32	28.12.41	СССР		580-й ИАП
3445		№292	45	34	24.12.41	СССР		580-й ИАП
3245		№292	45	35	17.01.42	СССР		211-й ИАП
3645		№292	45	36	07.02.42	СССР		66-й ИАП, 20-й ИАП списан 1942
3745		№292	45	37	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП списан 1942
3845		№292	45	38	02.42	СССР		744-й ИАП столкновение в воздухе с Як-1 0755 потерян 1942
4045		№292	45	40	04.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП
4145		№292	45	41	28.12.41	СССР		ЛИИ
4245		№292	45	42	1941	СССР		32-й ИАП, 516-й ИАП сбит 07.08.42
4345		№292	45	43	07.02.42	СССР		66-й ИАП
4545		№292	45	45	1942	СССР		519-й ИАП потерян 22.08.42
4845		№292	45	48	31.12.41	СССР		ЦАГИ
4945		№292	45	49	02.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП
0246		№292	46	02	24.12.41	СССР		580-й ИАП
0546		№292	46	05	03.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП
1146		№292	46	11	05.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП
1246		№292	46	12	09.02.42	СССР		66-й ИАП
1346		№292	46	13	04.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП
1646		№292	46	16	24.12.41	СССР		580-й ИАП
2046		№292	46	20	25.12.41	СССР		580-й ИАП
2246		№292	46	22	15.01.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
2346		№292	46	23	1942	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 16.07.43
2446		№292	46	24	1942	СССР		сбит 03.02.42
2746		№292	46	27	31.12.41	СССР		ЦАГИ
2846		№292	46	28	01.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП
3046		№292	46	30	17.01.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
3146		№292	46	31	24.12.41	СССР		580-й ИАП
3546		№292	46	35	31.12.41	СССР		ЦАГИ
3746		№292	46	37	31.12.41	СССР		ЦАГИ
3946		№292	46	39	31.12.41	СССР		ЦАГИ, 20-й ИАП сбит
4346		№292	46	43	03.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП
4446		№292	46	44	31.12.41	СССР		ЦАГИ
4546		№292	46	45	27.12.41	СССР		580-й ИАП
4646		№292	46	46	01.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП
4746		№292	46	47	12.41	СССР		20-й ИАП
4846		№292	46	48	27.12.41	СССР		580-й ИАП
0147		№292	47	01	09.02.42	СССР		66-й ИАП
0347		№292	47	03	03.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП
0747		№292	47	07	02.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП
0847		№292	47	08	30.01.42	СССР		66-й ИАП
1047		№292	47	10	1942	СССР		испытания
1247		№292	47	12	31.12.41	СССР		ЦАГИ
1447		№292	47	14	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит 17.02.42
1547		№292	47	15	25.12.41	СССР		580-й ИАП
1647		№292	47	16	30.01.42	СССР		66-й ИАП
1747		№292	47	17	25.12.41	СССР		580-й ИАП
1847		№292	47	18	24.01.42	СССР		753-й ИАП
1947		№292	47	19	30.01.42	СССР		66-й ИАП
2147		№292	47	21	1942	СССР		581-й ИАП сбит 16.05.42
2247		№292	47	22	1942	СССР		744-й ИАП сбит 1942
2547		№292	47	25	1942	СССР		211-й ИАП
2747		№292	47	27	13.02.42	СССР		518-й ИАП, 580-й ИАП
2947		№292	47	29	1942	СССР		519-й ИАП сбит 21.08.42
3247		№292	47	32	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит 17.02.42
3347		№292	47	33	02.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП
3447		№292	47	34	1942	СССР		41-й ИАП сбит 23.02.42
3547		№292	47	35	01.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП
3747		№292	47	37	06.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП
3847		№292	47	38	03.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП, 188-й ИАП сбит 06.08.42
4147		№292	47	41	31.12.41	СССР		ЦАГИ
4447		№292	47	44	05.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП
4547		№292	47	45	30.01.42	СССР		66-й ИАП
4747		№292	47	47	30.01.42	СССР		66-й ИАП
5047		№292	47	50	05.02.42	СССР		517-й ИАП сбит 19.04.42
0248		№292	48	02	03.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП
0848		№292	48	08	02.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП
0948		№292	48	09	02.02.42	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1048		№292	48	10	28.01.42	СССР		753-й ИАП, 188-й ИАП сбит 05.08.42
1148		№292	48	11	1942	СССР		581-й ИАП, 146-й ИАП
1948		№292	48	19	1942	СССР		774-й ИАП сбит 28.03.42
2048		№292	48	20	11.03.42	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ сбит 01.43
2148		№292	48	21	1942	СССР		774-й ИАП сбит 28.03.42
2248		№292	48	22	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
2648		№292	48	26	15.02.42	СССР		188-й ИАП сбит 07.08.42
2848		№292	48	28	09.02.42	СССР		66-й ИАП, 20-й ИАП
3148		№292	48	31	1942	СССР		41-й ИАП потерян 06.02.42
3448		№292	48	34	1942	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ
3548		№292	48	35	1942	СССР		172-й ИАП
3648		№292	48	36	1942	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 10.06.43
3948		№292	48	39	15.01.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
4048		№292	48	40	1942	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ сбит 10.10.42
4448		№292	48	44	14.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП
4648		№292	48	46	1942	СССР		21-й ГвИАП
4748		№292	48	47	1942	СССР		519-й ИАП сбит 21.08.42
4948		№292	48	49	1942	СССР		581-й ИАП сбит 17.05.42
5048		№292	48	50	1942	СССР		сбит 02.42
0449		№292	49	07	17.01.42	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ потерян 02.03.42
0649		№292	49	06	17.01.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
0749		№292	49	07	06.02.42	СССР		211-й ИАП, 188-й ИАП, 91-й ИАП, 513-й ИАП потерян 11.03.43
1549		№292	49	15	1942	СССР		236-й ИАП, НИИ ВВС испытания 1942
1749		№292	49	17	1943	СССР		из задела, собран на заводе №301
2049		№292	49	20	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
2149		№292	49	21	1942	СССР		581-й ИАП, 517-й ИАП потерян 
2349		№292	49	23	14.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП потерян 11.03.42
2449		№292	49	24	1942	СССР		1-я ВАШАМ
2549		№292	49	25	1943	СССР		из задела, собран на заводе №301
2749		№292	49	27	1943	СССР		из задела, собран на заводе №301 потерян при облете
2949		№292	49	29	1943	СССР		из задела, собран на заводе №301
3149		№292	49	31	1942	СССР		188-й ИАП сбит 21.08.42
3349		№292	49	33	1943	СССР		из задела, собран на заводе №301 потерян при облете
3449		№292	49	34	01.42	СССР		
3549		№292	49	35	01.42	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ
3749		№292	49	37	14.02.42	СССР		484-й ИАП
3849		№292	49	38	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП
4149		№292	49	41	1942	СССР		Армавирская ВАШП
4349		№292	49	43	1942	СССР		41-й ИАП, 20-й ИАП
4649		№292	49	46	01.42	СССР		580-й ИАП сбит 05.04.42
4749		№292	49	47	1942	СССР		581-й ИАП
4949		№292	49	49	1942	СССР		сбит 1942
0350		№292	50	03	1942	СССР		148-й ИАП, 246-й ИАП
0550		№292	50	05	25.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
1050		№292	50	10	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП
1350		№292	50	13	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП сбит 23.05.42
1650		№292	50	16	02.02.42	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1950		№292	50	19	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП списан 1942
2650		№292	50	26	1942	СССР		605-й ИАП, 581-й ИАП
3350		№292	50	33	1942	СССР		183-й ИАП
3550		№292	50	35	07.04.42	СССР		Армавирская ВАШП
4650		№292	50	46	02.02.42	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1351		№292	51	13	1942	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 26.07.43
1851		№292	51	18	1942	СССР		753-й ИАП сбит 29.07.42
2151		№292	51	21	1942	СССР		581-й ИАП, 146-й ИАП
2651		№292	51	26	1942	СССР		581-й ИАП, 146-й ИАП
3351		№292	51	33	1942	СССР		148-й ИАП
3551		№292	51	35	05.02.42	СССР		1-й ИАП, 20-й ИАП
4351		№292	51	43	1942	СССР		293-й ИАП, 774-й ИАП сбит 28.03.42
4651		№292	51	46	1942	СССР		605-й ИАП, 581-й ИАП
0252		№292	52	02	06.02.42	СССР		потерян 18.02.42
0452		№292	52	04	1942	СССР		774-й ИАП сбит 28.03.42
0952		№292	52	09	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 18.05.42
1052		№292	52	10	1942	СССР		ремонт 1942
1152		№292	52	11	19.02.42	СССР		605-й ИАП, 517-й ИАП сбит 05.05.42
1352		№292	52	13	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП
1552		№292	52	15	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП
1852		№292	52	18	1942	СССР		293-й ИАП сбит 13.05.42
1952		№292	52	19	1942	СССР		581-й ИАП, 146-й ИАП сбит 19.05.42
2152		№292	52	21	1942	СССР		774-й ИАП сбит 21.03.42
2252		№292	52	22	1942	СССР		516-й ИАП
2852		№292	52	28	1942	СССР		581-й ИАП сбит 13.05.42
2952		№292	52	29	1942	СССР		581-й ИАП сбит 14.05.42
3052		№292	52	30	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит 22.04.42
3552		№292	52	35	22.02.42	СССР		581-й ИАП сбит
3752		№292	52	37	1942	СССР		182-й ИАП опытный
3852		№292	52	38	1942	СССР		182-й ИАП опытный
3952		№292	52	39	22.02.42	СССР		581-й ИАП
4052		№292	52	40	1942	СССР		581-й ИАП сбит 16.05.42
4252		№292	52	42	1942	СССР		182-й ИАП, 581-й ИАП сбит 11.05.42 опытный
4352		№292	52	43	10.05.42	СССР		182-й ИАП, 518-й ИАП сбит 17.10.42 опытный
4452		№292	52	44	1942	СССР		182-й ИАП опытный
5052		№292	52	50	1942	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 11.09.42
0653		№292	53	06	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0753		№292	53	07	1942	СССР		21-й ГвИАП сбит 19.04.42
1053		№292	53	10	1942	СССР		20-й АП ВВВС КБФ сбит 07.06.42
1653		№292	53	16	1942	СССР		6-я ВА
2153		№292	53	21	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП
2453		№292	53	24	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП
2753		№292	53	27	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП
2853		№292	53	28	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП
3053		№292	53	30	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3253		№292	53	32	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП
4353		№292	53	43	1942	СССР		ВВС СФ конв в Як-1Б
4453		№292	53	44	1942	СССР		16-й ЗИАП потерян 1942
4753		№292	53	47	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП
4953		№292	53	49	25.02.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
5053		№292	53	50	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП
0254		№292	54	02	11.03.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
0454		№292	54	04	1942	СССР		сбит 1942
0554		№292	54	05	1942	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ
1254		№292	54	12	1942	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ
1354		№292	54	13	1942	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ
1454		№292	54	14	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП, 25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 21.05.43
1554		№292	54	15	11.03.42	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ
1754		№292	54	17	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1854		№292	54	18	22.03.42	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 9-й ИАП, 20-й ИАП сбит 11.06.42
2454		№292	54	24	1942	СССР		Сталинградская ВАШП
2554		№292	54	25	11.03.42	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ сбит 01.43
2654		№292	54	26	1942	СССР	19	21-й ИАП КБФ сбит 03.43
2754		№292	54	27	1941	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ
2854		№292	54	28	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП
2954		№292	54	29	01.42	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ
3254		№292	54	32	1942	СССР		581-й ИАП, 146-й ИАП
3354		№292	54	33	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП 
3754		№292	54	37	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит 11.05.42
4254		№292	54	42	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП
4454		№292	54	44	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
4554		№292	54	45	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
5054		№292	54	50	1942	СССР		6-й ИАП, 273-й ИАП
0155		№292	55	01	02.03.42	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ потерян 09.43
0255		№292	55	02	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
0355		№292	55	03	12.03.42	СССР		32-й ИАП
0455		№292	55	04	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
0555		№292	55	05	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0655		№292	55	06	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит, уничтожен при отходе 16.05.42
0755		№292	55	07	1942	СССР		744-й ИАП столкновение в воздухе с Як-1 3845 потерян 1942
0955		№292	55	09	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1255		№292	55	12	1942	СССР		581-й ИАП сбит 13.05.42
1455		№292	55	14	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит 27.05.42
1555		№292	55	15	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП 
1755		№292	55	17	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит 23.04.42
2455		№292	55	24	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП
2955		№292	55	29	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит 20.04.42
3355		№292	55	33	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3555		№292	55	35	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3755		№292	55	37	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3855		№292	55	38	1942	СССР		лыжи НИИ ВВС испытания 03-04.42
3955		№292	55	39	1942	СССР		фото ЦВМА
4155		№292	55	41	03.42	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ
4255		№292	55	42	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП 
4355		№292	55	43	1942	СССР		сбит 1942
4555		№292	55	45	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4655		№292	55	46	1942	СССР		45-й ИАП сбит 13.06.42
5055		№292	55	50	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0956		№292	56	09	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП
1056		№292	56	10	1942	СССР		770-й ИАП 
1156		№292	56	11	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП 
1356		№292	56	13	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП
1456		№292	56	14	1942	СССР		45-й ИАП сбит 18.06.42
1956		№292	56	19	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2456		№292	56	24	06.03.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
2556		№292	56	25	1942	СССР	21	20-й ИАП, 255-й ИАП потерян 19.04.43
2656		№292	56	26	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2956		№292	56	29	1942	СССР		фото ЦВМА
3156		№292	56	31	06.05.42	СССР		183-й ИАП
3256		№292	56	32	01.42	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ
3656		№292	56	36	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
4756		№292	56	47	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0157		№292	57	01	1942	СССР		770-й ИАП
0357		№292	57	03	1942	СССР		516-й ИАП
0557		№292	57	05	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1157		№292	57	05	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1557		№292	57	15	1942	СССР		516-й ИАП
1957		№292	57	05	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2257		№292	57	22	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2357		№292	57	23	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2657		№292	57	26	1942	СССР		6-й ИАП, 273-й ИАП
2857		№292	57	28	1942	СССР		770-й ИАП сбит 23.05.42
2957		№292	57	29	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3157		№292	57	31	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3257		№292	57	32	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
3757		№292	57	37	1942	СССР		581-й ИАП
4557		№292	57	45	19.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
4757		№292	57	47	1942	СССР		6-й ИАП, 273-й ИАП
4957		№292	57	49	1942	СССР		6-й ИАП
0158		№292	58	01	1942	СССР		6-й ИАП, 273-й ИАП
0558		№292	58	05	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0658		№292	58	06	1942	СССР		6-й ИАП, 273-й ИАП
0758		№292	58	07	1942	СССР		6-й ИАП, 273-й ИАП
0958		№292	58	09	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1058		№292	58	10	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1558		№292	58	15	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1758		№292	58	17	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1958		№292	58	19	1942	СССР		770-й ИАП сбит 26.05.42
2158		№292	58	21	1942	СССР		ЮЗФ
2758		№292	58	27	1942	СССР		162-й ИАП сбит 03.05.42
3358		№292	58	33	1942	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 28.04.42
4158		№292	58	41	1942	СССР		31-й ГвИАП
4258		№292	58	42	28.03.42	СССР		516-й ИАП, 286-й ИАП, 563-й ИАП
4358		№292	58	43	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4558		№292	58	45	1942	СССР		186-й ИАП, 6-й ИАП, 273-й ИАП
4958		№292	58	49	1942	СССР		186-й ИАП, 6-й ИАП
0159		№292	59	01	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0859		№292	59	08	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
1059		№292	59	10	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1859		№292	59	18	1942	СССР		516-й ИАП сбит 1942
2859		№292	59	28	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
2959		№292	59	29	1942	СССР		770-й ИАП, 439-й ИАП, 518-й ИАП 16.10.42
3359		№292	59	33	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП
3559		№292	59	35	1942	СССР		770-й ИАП сбит 27.05.42
4559		№292	59	45	1942	СССР		770-й ИАП, 220-я ИАД
4759		№292	59	47	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4859		№292	59	48	1942	СССР		770-й ИАП
4959		№292	59	49	1942	СССР		516-й ИАП, 20-й ИАП
0560		№292	60	05	1942	СССР		516-й ИАП сбит 08.08.42
0760		№292	60	07	1942	СССР	07	517-й ИАП, 21-й ГвИАП, 744-й ИАП сбит 28.09.42
0860		№292	60	08	1942	СССР		770-й ИАП
1060		№292	60	10	1942	СССР		6-й ИАП, 273-й ИАП
1160		№292	60	11	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП
1660		№292	60	16	1942	СССР		770-й ИАП
1860		№292	60	18	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП, Качинская ВАШП
2260		№292	60	22	1942	СССР		186-й ИАП, 6-й ИАП
2460		№292	60	24	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2960		№292	60	29	06.04.42	СССР		12-й ИАП
3260		№292	60	32	03.42	СССР		12-й ГвИАП облегчен
3360		№292	60	33	03.42	СССР		12-й ГвИАП облегчен
3460		№292	60	34	03.42	СССР		12-й ГвИАП облегчен
3560		№292	60	35	03.42	СССР		12-й ГвИАП облегчен, окрашен негорючим лаком сбит
3760		№292	60	37	03.42	СССР		12-й ГвИАП облегчен
3860		№292	60	38	03.42	СССР		12-й ГвИАП облегчен
3960		№292	60	39	03.42	СССР		12-й ГвИАП облегчен
4060		№292	60	40	03.42	СССР		12-й ГвИАП облегчен
4160		№292	60	41	1942	СССР		186-й ИАП, 6-й ИАП
4260		№292	60	42	1942	СССР		45-й ИАП сбит 13.06.42
4360		№292	60	43	03.42	СССР		12-й ГвИАП облегчен
4660		№292	60	24	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4760		№292	60	47	03.42	СССР		12-й ГвИАП, 11-й ИАП облегчен
5060		№292	60	50	1942	СССР		186-й ИАП, 6-й ИАП
0361		№292	61	03	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0461		№292	61	04	1942	СССР		516-й ИАП
0661		№292	61	06	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0761		№292	61	07	1942	СССР		186-й ИАП, 6-й ИАП
0861		№292	61	08	1942	СССР		186-й ИАП, 6-й ИАП
1061		№292	61	10	1942	СССР		770-й ИАП сбит 23.05.42
1161		№292	61	11	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
1361		№292	61	13	04.42	СССР		45-й ИАП сбит 12.06.42
1661		№292	61	16	04.42	СССР		247-й ИАП потерян 05.06.42
1961		№292	61	19	1942	СССР		186-й ИАП
2061		№292	61	20	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП
2161		№292	61	21	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП сбит 04-06.42
2461		№292	61	24	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2561		№292	61	25	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2761		№292	61	27	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2861		№292	61	28	1942	СССР		21-й ГвИАП сбит 19.04.42
3161		№292	61	31	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3461		№292	61	34	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3661		№292	61	36	25.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ, 266-й ИАП 
3861		№292	61	38	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4661		№292	61	46	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4861		№292	61	48	04.42	СССР		45-й ИАП сбит 21.06.42
4961		№292	61	49	04.42	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
5061		№292	61	50	04.42	СССР		106-я ИАД, 11-й ИАП
0162		№292	62	01	20.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
0262		№292	62	02	04.42	СССР		770-й ИАП
0462		№292	62	04	04.42	СССР		770-й ИАП, сбит 27.05.42
0862		№292	62	08	1942	СССР		186-й ИАП, 6-й ИАП
0962		№292	62	09	04.42	СССР		45-й ИАП сбит 18.06.42
1362		№292	62	13	04.42	СССР		866-й ИАП
1862		№292	62	18	04.42	СССР		273-й ИАП
1962		№292	62	19	04.42	СССР		770-й ИАП
2062		№292	62	20	04.42	СССР		516-й ИАП
2162		№292	62	21	23.04.42	СССР		8-й ИАП
2762		№292	62	27	04.42	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3262		№292	62	32	04.42	СССР		516-й ИАП
3362		№292	62	33	04.42	СССР		516-й ИАП
3462		№292	62	34	04.42	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3862		№292	62	38	24.04.42	СССР		513-й ИАП
3962		№292	62	39	04.42	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4162		№292	62	41	04.42	СССР		516-й ИАП
4562		№292	62	45	04.42	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4762		№292	62	47	04.42	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4962		№292	62	49	17.04.42	СССР		183-й ИАП
5062		№292	62	50	04.42	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0663		№292	63	06	04.42	СССР		516-й ИАП
1263		№292	63	12	04.42	СССР		45-й ИАП сбит 11.06.42
1563		№292	63	15	04.42	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1763		№292	63	17	04.42	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2763		№292	63	27	04.42	СССР		274-й ИАП
2963		№292	63	29	04.42	СССР		516-й ИАП
3563		№292	63	35	04.42	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3663		№292	63	36	04.42	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4363		№292	63	43	04.42	СССР		515-й ИАП потерян 15.06.42
4663		№292	63	46	17.04.42	СССР		183-й ИАП, 516-й ИАП
4763		№292	63	47	1942	СССР		744-й ИАП сбит 28.09.42
0164		№292	64	01	1942	СССР		516-й ИАП, 20-й ИАП сбит 24.02.43
0864		№292	64	08	04.42	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1164		№292	64	11	1942	СССР		8-й ИАП, 55-й ИАП
1264		№292	64	12	04.42	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1664		№292	64	16	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
1964		№292	64	19	1942	СССР		45-й ИАП потерян 07.06.42
2264		№292	64	22	04.42	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2964		№292	64	29	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
3064		№292	64	30	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
3364		№292	64	33	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП потерян 04-06.42
0465		№292	65	04	1942	СССР		9-й ИАП
0565		№292	65	05	30.04.42	СССР		ПВО
0665		№292	65	06	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
0965		№292	65	09	1942	СССР		9-й ИАП
1065		№292	65	10	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП
1165		№292	65	11	1942	СССР		445-й ИАП, 11-й ИАП
1265		№292	65	12	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1665		№292	65	16	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
2365		№292	65	23	1942	СССР		821-й ИАП сбит
2465		№292	65	24	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП сбит 04-06.42
2565		№292	65	25	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
2765		№292	65	27	1942	СССР		8-й ЗИАП
2865		№292	65	28	03.05.42	СССР		234-й ИАП потерян 01.07.43
3265		№292	65	32	1942	СССР		6-й ИАП, 273-й ИАП
3365		№292	65	33	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4365		№292	65	43	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
4765		№292	65	47	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
0466		№292	66	04	1942	СССР		822-й ИАП
0766		№292	66	07	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ потерян 15.08.42
0866		№292	66	08	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
1566		№292	66	15	1942	СССР		518-й ИАП сбит 10.10.42
1866		№292	66	18	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2366		№292	66	24	1942	СССР		45-й ИАП сбит 13.06.42
2566		№292	66	25	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП, 220-я ИАД
2866		№292	66	28	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП, 220-я ИАД
2966		№292	66	29	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП, 220-я ИАД
3566		№292	66	35	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП, 220-я ИАД
3866		№292	66	38	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 19.05.42
3966		№292	66	39	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП, 220-я ИАД
4866		№292	66	48	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП, 220-я ИАД
4966		№292	66	49	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП, 220-я ИАД
0167		№292	67	01	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП сбит 19.05.42
1467		№292	67	14	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
1667		№292	67	16	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП, 220-я ИАД
2067		№292	67	20	1942	СССР		770-й ИАП, 220-я ИАД
2267		№292	67	22	1942	СССР		183-й ИАП, 296-й ИАП
2567		№292	67	25	1942	СССР		183-й ИАП, 296-й ИАП
2767		№292	67	27	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП, 220-я ИАД
3067		№292	67	30	17.05.42	СССР		813-й ИАП
3367		№292	67	33	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП сбит 24.05.42
3567		№292	67	35	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП
3767		№292	67	37	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3867		№292	67	38	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП, 220-я ИАД
4467		№292	67	44	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП сбит 04-06.42
4967		№292	67	49	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
5067		№292	67	50	1942	СССР		770-й ИАП
0468		№292	68	04	1942	СССР		866-й ИАП, 291-й ИАП
0768		№292	68	07	1942	СССР		6-й ИАП, 273-й ИАП
0868		№292	68	08	1942	СССР		ЦАГИ испытания 08-09.42, Сталинград 517-й ИАП? М-105ПФ
1068		№292	68	10	17.05.42	СССР		813-й ИАП
1168		№292	68	11	1942	СССР		8-й ЗИАП
1368		№292	68	13	1942	СССР		866-й ИАП
2168		№292	68	21	17.05.42	СССР		813-й ИАП
2268		№292	68	22	1942	СССР		176-й ИАП, 737-й ИАП
2568		№292	68	25	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3668		№292	68	36	17.05.42	СССР		813-й ИАП
3968		№292	68	39	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4068		№292	68	40	18.05.42	СССР		770-й ИАП, 813-й ИАП
4168		№292	68	41	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4268		№292	68	42	17.05.42	СССР		813-й ИАП
4468		№292	68	44	17.05.42	СССР		813-й ИАП сбит 14.08.42
4968		№292	68	49	20.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
5068		№292	68	50	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0169		№292	69	01	18.05.42	СССР		813-й ИАП
0269		№292	69	02	19.05.42	СССР		813-й ИАП
0369		№292	69	03	18.05.42	СССР		33-й ИАП сбит 25.09.42
0469		№292	69	04	18.05.42	СССР		770-й ИАП, 813-й ИАП
0569		№292	69	05	19.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
0669		№292	69	06	18.05.42	СССР		770-й ИАП, 813-й ИАП
0769		№292	69	07	23.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
0969		№292	69	09	23.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
1169		№292	69	11	19.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
1269		№292	69	12	20.05.42	СССР		813-й ИАП
1369		№292	69	13	19.05.42	СССР		813-й ИАП
1469		№292	69	14	19.05.42	СССР		813-й ИАП
1569		№292	69	15	1942	СССР		испытания, Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1669		№292	69	16	21.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
1769		№292	69	17	19.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ, 234-й ИАП
1869		№292	69	18	19.05.42	СССР		813-й ИАП
1969		№292	69	19	21.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
2169		№292	69	21	19.05.42	СССР		91-й ИАП сбит 09.07.42
2369		№292	69	23	20.05.42	СССР		176-й ИАП таран 13.08.42
2469		№292	69	24	20.05.42	СССР		813-й ИАП
2669		№292	69	26	21.05.42	СССР		813-й ИАП
2869		№292	69	28	20.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
2969		№292	69	29	20.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ, 234-й ИАП 
3069		№292	69	30	1942	СССР		176-й ИАП, 737-й ИАП
3269		№292	69	32	20.05.42	СССР		813-й ИАП
3569		№292	69	35	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3669		№292	69	36	1942	СССР		Лазаревское авария 17.09.42
3969		№292	69	39	26.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
4569		№292	69	45	21.05.42	СССР		813-й ИАП
5069		№292	69	50	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0570		№292	70	05	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1770		№292	70	17	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП
1870		№292	70	18	26.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ, 234-й ИАП 
2070		№292	70	20	26.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
2170		№292	70	21	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2870		№292	70	28	28.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
2970		№292	70	29	27.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
3170		№292	70	31	27.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
3270		№292	70	32	27.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
3470		№292	70	34	27.05.42	СССР		Армавирская ВАШП
3870		№292	70	38	27.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
4370		№292	70	38	27.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
4570		№292	70	45	28.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
5070		№292	70	50	1942	СССР		176-й ИАП, 737-й ИАП
0471		№292	71	04	1942	СССР		519-й ИАП сбит 22.08.42
0571		№292	71	05	28.05.42	СССР		Армавирская АШ 
1071		№292	71	10	31.05.42	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 30.10.42
2071		№292	71	20	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП сбит 30.06.42
3071		№292	71	30	1942	СССР		1-й УТАП
3571		№292	71	35	1942	СССР		91-й ИАП сбит 09.07.42
3971		№292	71	39	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4871		№292	71	48	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0372		№292	72	03	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0872		№292	72	08	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0972		№292	72	09	1942	СССР		247-й ИАП
1972		№292	72	19	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 30.11.42
2872		№292	72	28	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2273		№292	73	22	06.06.42	СССР		754-й ИАП
2473		№292	73	24	1942	СССР		91-й ИАП, 20-й ИАП сбит 23.02.43
3673		№292	73	36	1942	СССР		518-й ИАП сбит 08.08.42 мотогондолы испытания 06.42
4173		№292	73	41	1942	СССР		518-й ИАП сбит 07.10.42
4273		№292	73	42	1942	СССР		303-я ИАД сбит 23.02.43
0274		№292	74	02	1942	СССР		518-й ИАП сбит 1942
0674		№292	74	06	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит 18.07.43
1074		№292	74	10	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП, 247-й ИАП
1374		№292	74	13	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП, 247-й ИАП сбит 09.07.42
1474		№292	74	14	1942	СССР		мотогондолы испытания 06.42
1574		№292	74	15	21.06.42	СССР		518-й ИАП сбит 06.10.42
1774		№292	74	17	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП
1974		№292	74	19	16.06.42	СССР		875-й ИАП
2174		№292	74	21	17.06.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
2274		№292	74	22	21.06.42	СССР		518-й ИАП
2474		№292	74	24	1942	СССР		518-й ИАП потерян 07.08.42
2574		№292	74	25	17.06.42	СССР		518-й ИАП сбит 12.09.42
2674		№292	74	26	1942	СССР		Невская Дубровка сбит
3074		№292	74	30	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП, 247-й ИАП
3874		№292	74	38	16.06.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
3974		№292	74	39	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП
4174		№292	74	41	1942	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ мотогондолы испытания 06.42, 62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 13.08.42
4274		№292	74	42	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП, 247-й ИАП
4374		№292	74	43	1942	СССР		247-й ИАП
4774		№292	74	47	1942	СССР		247-й ИАП
0175		№292	75	01	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП
0575		№292	75	05	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП, 247-й ИАП
0675		№292	75	06	1942	СССР		247-й ИАП
1375		№292	75	13	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП, 247-й ИАП
1475		№292	75	14	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП, 247-й ИАП
1675		№292	75	16	1942	СССР		247-й ИАП
1775		№292	75	17	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП, 247-й ИАП
1875		№292	75	18	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП, 247-й ИАП
1975		№292	75	19	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП, 247-й ИАП
2075		№292	75	20	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ
2175		№292	75	21	1942	СССР		мотогондолы испытания 06.42
2375		№292	75	23	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП
2475		№292	75	24	1942	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 06.08.43
2675		№292	75	26	1942	СССР		мотогондолы испытания 06.42
2975		№292	75	29	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП, 247-й ИАП
3375		№292	75	33	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП
3675		№292	75	36	1942	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 10.04.43
3775		№292	75	37	1942	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 08.08.42
3875		№292	75	38	1942	СССР		247-й ИАП
3975		№292	75	39	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП, 247-й ИАП
4075		№292	75	40	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП, 247-й ИАП
4275		№292	75	42	09.06.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
4575		№292	75	45	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП, 247-й ИАП
4675		№292	75	46	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП, 247-й ИАП
4775		№292	75	47	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП
5075		№292	75	50	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0176		№292	76	01	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ
0376		№292	76	03	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 18.08.42
0676		№292	76	06	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ мотогондолы испытания 06.42
1276		№292	76	12	1942	СССР		894-й ИАП, 6-й ГвИАП, 32-й ИАП, 9-й ИАП сбит 05.11.43
1376		№292	76	13	1942	СССР		мотогондолы испытания 06.42
1676		№292	76	16	1942	СССР		мотогондолы испытания 06.42
1876		№292	76	18	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1976		№292	76	19	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2076		№292	76	20	1942	СССР		мотогондолы испытания 06.42
2276		№292	76	22	1942	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 22.07.43 мотогондолы испытания 06.42
2576		№292	76	25	1942	СССР		896-й ИАП, 1-й ГвИАП
3076		№292	76	30	1942	СССР		91-й ИАП сбит 07.08.42
3276		№292	76	32	1942	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 26.07.43
3676		№292	76	36	1942	СССР		31-й ГвИАП
4076		№292	76	40	1942	СССР		1-й ГвИАП сбит 10.08.42
4976		№292	76	49	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0177		№292	77	01	1942	СССР		1-й ГвИАП сбит 08.08.42
0377		№292	77	03	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0677		№292	77	06	1942	СССР		269-я ИАД
0777		№292	77	07	1942	СССР		896-й ИАП, 1-й ГвИАП сбит 08.42
1677		№292	77	16	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
1877		№292	77	18	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП сбит 03.09.42
2077		№292	77	20	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2477		№292	77	24	1942	СССР		269-я ИАД
2577		№292	77	25	1942	СССР		269-я ИАД
3477		№292	77	34	1942	СССР		269-я ИАД
4077		№292	77	40	1942	СССР		269-я ИАД
4177		№292	77	41	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4577		№292	77	45	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4677		№292	77	46	1942	СССР		269-я ИАД
4777		№292	77	47	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит 23.02.43
5077		№292	77	50	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1378		№292	78	13	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит 14.09.42
2978		№292	78	29	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3678		№292	78	36	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3978		№292	78	39	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4178		№292	78	41	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4378		№292	78	43	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4778		№292	78	47	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит 23.02.42
4978		№292	78	49	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0179		№292	79	01	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1079		№292	79	10	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3579		№292	79	35	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
4479		№292	79	44	1942	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 09.43
4879		№292	79	48	1942	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 24.09.43
0180		№292	80	01	1942	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 24.09.43
0580		№292	80	05	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0980		№292	80	09	11.07.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1480		№292	80	14	1942	СССР		896-й ИАП
1580		№292	80	15	1942	СССР		744-й ИАП
1880		№292	80	18	1942	СССР		12-й ИАП
2380		№292	80	23	13.07.42	СССР	34	896-й ИАП
2480		№292	80	24	1942	СССР		744-й ИАП потерян 20.10.43
2680		№292	80	26	1942	СССР		161-й ИАП сбит 26.08.42
3080		№292	80	30	1942	СССР		236-й ИАП сбит 09.01.43
3280		№292	80	32	1942	СССР		896-й ИАП
3880		№292	80	38	1942	СССР		183-й ИАП
0281		№292	81	02	17.07.42	СССР		32-й ИАП, 744-й ИАП сбит
0381		№292	81	03	16.07.42	СССР		32-й ИАП, 744-й ИАП сбит 04.08.42
0481		№292	81	04	1942	СССР		485-й ИАП
0581		№292	81	05	1942	СССР		32-й ИАП, 161-й ИАП
1281		№292	81	12	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП
1781		№292	81	17	1942	СССР		потерян 31.08.43
2081		№292	81	20	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП потерян 12.42
2481		№292	81	24	1942	СССР		236-й ИАП сбит 12.08.42
3581		№292	81	35	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит 17.12.42
4081		№292	81	40	1942	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 10.08.42
4281		№292	81	42	1942	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 25.09.43
4381		№292	81	43	1942	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 09.08.42
0582		№292	82	05	1942	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 10.08.42
1082		№292	82	10	1942	СССР		148-й ИАП
1382		№292	82	13	1942	СССР		сбит
1782		№292	82	17	23.07.42	СССР		12-й ИАП
2782		№292	82	27	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
3282		№292	82	32	1942	СССР		896-й ИАП сбит 23.07.43
3482		№292	82	34	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП
4682		№292	82	46	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП сбит 03.09.42
0183		№292	83	01	1942	СССР		521-й ИАП сбит 10.08.42
0683		№292	83	06	1942	СССР		521-й ИАП сбит 10.08.42
1583		№292	83	15	1942	СССР		31-й ГвИАП, 273-й ИАП
2183		№292	83	21	1942	СССР		сбит
2783		№292	83	27	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
3383		№292	83	33	1942	СССР		4-я ЗАБ, 203-я ИАД
3883		№292	83	38	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
3983		№292	83	39	1942	СССР		867-й ИАП
4183		№292	83	41	1942	СССР		32-й ИАП сбит 23.08.42
4683		№292	83	46	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП
5083		№292	83	50	1942	СССР		32-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 07.08.42
0584		№292	84	05	1942	СССР	05	32-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 22.08.42
0984		№292	84	09	1943	СССР		20-й ИАП
1484		№292	84	14	1943	СССР		519-й ИАП сбит 23.08.42
1684		№292	84	16	1943	СССР		519-й ИАП сбит 07.08.42
1784		№292	84	17	1942	СССР	17	32-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 21.08.42
2084		№292	84	20	1942	СССР	20	32-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 22.08.42
2184		№292	84	21	1943	СССР		896-й ИАП сбит 17.07.43
2684		№292	84	26	1943	СССР		516-й ИАП сбит 07.08.42
2984		№292	84	29	1942	СССР	29	32-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 22.08.42
3084		№292	84	30	11.08.42	СССР	96	32-й ИАП ЧФ, 62-й ИАП ЧФ, 9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 26.09.42
3184		№292	84	31	1942	СССР		32-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 07.08.42
3284		№292	84	32	1942	СССР	32	32-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 10.08.42
3484		№292	84	34	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3584		№292	84	35	1942	СССР	35	32-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 10.08.42
3784		№292	84	37	1942	СССР		32-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 07.08.42
4084		№292	84	40	1942	СССР	40	32-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 09.08.42
4584		№292	84	45	1942	СССР	45	32-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 09.08.42
4684		№292	84	45	1942	СССР	46	32-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 14.08.42
0585		№292	85	05	08.42	СССР		16-й ЗИАП, 256-й ИАП
1785		№292	85	17	08.42	СССР		273-й ИАП
2085		№292	85	20	1942	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ потерян 29.03.43
2185		№292	85	21	08.42	СССР		сбит обломки фото
2885		№292	85	28	08.42	СССР		27-я ОРАЭ сбит 10.09.42
2985		№292	85	29	08.42	СССР		М-105ПФ испытания 10.42
3685		№292	85	36	1942	СССР		896-й ИАП сбит 11.07.43
3885		№292	85	38	1942	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 30.05.43
4285		№292	85	42	1942	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 15.05.43
4485		№292	85	44	1942	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 30.05.43
4585		№292	85	45	1942	СССР		867-й ИАП
4785		№292	85	47	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП, 31-й ГвИАП, 273-й ИАП
5085		№292	85	50	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0486		№292	86	04	08.42	СССР		11-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 07.10.42
0586		№292	86	05	11.08.42	СССР		867-й ИАП
0686		№292	86	06	11.08.42	СССР	87	62-й ИАП ЧФ таран FW-190 потерян 10.09.42
0786		№292	86	07	08.42	СССР		273-й ТАП сбит 05.09.42
0886		№292	86	08	08.42	СССР		273-й ТАП сбит 27.09.42
1286		№292	86	12	08.42	СССР		273-й ТАП
1686		№292	86	16	1942	СССР	82	62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 26.09.42
1786		№292	86	17	1942	СССР		32-й ИАП ЧФ, 11-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит по ошибке 23.09.42
2086		№292	86	20	1942	СССР		32-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 23.08.42
2286		№292	86	22	1942	СССР		32-й ИАП ЧФ, 11-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 23.09.42
2686		№292	86	26	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 02.09.42
3086		№292	86	30	08.42	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 30.10.42
3186		№292	86	31	08.42	СССР		11-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 14.10.42
3586		№292	86	35	1942	СССР		31-й ГвИАП
4086		№292	86	40	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 17.09.42
4586		№292	86	45	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 13.09.42
4786		№292	86	47	1942	СССР		31-й ГвИАП, 273-й ИАП
0187		№292	87	01	1942	СССР		31-й ГвИАП, 273-й ИАП
1787		№292	87	17	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 23.08.42
2387		№292	87	23	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
2587		№292	87	25	1942	СССР		520-й ИАП
2887		№292	87	28	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 02.09.42
3487		№292	87	34	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 02.09.42
4287		№292	87	42	20.08.42	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 25.08.42
4387		№292	87	43	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 23.08.42
4587		№292	87	45	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП сбит 22.09.42
4687		№292	87	46	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 23.08.42
4887		№292	87	48	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 04.11.42
4987		№292	87	49	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
0788		№292	88	07	1942	СССР		431-й ИАП
2588		№292	88	25	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3388		№292	88	33	27.08.42	СССР		8-й ЗИАП, 237-й ИАП
4288		№292	88	42	25.08.42	СССР		211-й ИАП, 867-й ИАП сбит 02.09.42
2290		№292	90	22	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП
2890		№292	90	28	1942	СССР		896-й ИАП сбит 09.07.43
4190		№292	90	41	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4490		№292	90	44	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4590		№292	90	45	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4690		№292	90	46	1942	СССР		520-й ИАП таран 08.09.42
4890		№292	90	48	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4990		№292	90	49	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0291		№292	91	02	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0491		№292	91	04	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0591		№292	91	05	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0691		№292	91	06	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0791		№292	91	07	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0891		№292	91	08	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0991		№292	91	09	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1191		№292	91	11	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1291		№292	91	12	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1391		№292	91	13	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1491		№292	91	14	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1591		№292	91	15	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1691		№292	91	16	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП
1791		№292	91	17	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1891		№292	91	18	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
1991		№292	91	19	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2091		№292	91	20	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2191		№292	91	21	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2291		№292	91	22	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2391		№292	91	23	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС М-106 испытания 01-02.43
2491		№292	91	24	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2591		№292	91	25	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2691		№292	91	26	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2791		№292	91	27	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2891		№292	91	28	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
2991		№292	91	29	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3091		№292	91	30	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3191		№292	91	31	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3291		№292	91	32	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3391		№292	91	33	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3491		№292	91	34	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3591		№292	91	35	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3791		№292	91	37	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
3991		№292	91	39	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4091		№292	91	40	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4191		№292	91	41	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4291		№292	91	42	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4391		№292	91	43	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
4491		№292	91	44	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
0692		№292	92	06	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
1892		№292	92	18	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
2692		№292	92	26	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 12.09.42
2792		№292	92	27	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 22.09.42
2892		№292	92	28	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 20.09.42
2992		№292	92	29	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 14.09.42
3192		№292	92	31	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
3292		№292	92	32	1942	СССР		896-й ИАП сбит 23.07.43
3492		№292	92	34	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
3792		№292	92	37	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
3992		№292	92	39	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 01.10.42
4492		№292	92	44	1942	СССР	44	586-й ИАП Буданова
4692		№292	92	46	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
4892		№292	92	48	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП сбит 23.09.42
0593		№292	93	05	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
0993		№292	93	09	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
1293		№292	93	12	1942	СССР		31-й ГвИАП, 273-й ИАП
1493		№292	93	14	1942	СССР		31-й ГвИАП, 273-й ИАП
1693		№292	93	16	1942	СССР		293-й ИАП
1793		№292	93	17	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП, 296-й ИАП
2193		№292	93	21	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП, 31-й ГвИАП
2393		№292	93	23	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 15.09.42
2693		№292	93	26	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
3693		№292	93	36	1942	СССР		31-й ГвИАП, 273-й ИАП
3993		№292	93	39	15.10.42	СССР		сбит обломки фото
4593		№292	93	45	1942	СССР		563-й ИАП
5093		№292	93	50	1942	СССР		520-й ИАП
1094	Б	№292	94	10	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП без гаргрота
3494		№292	94	34	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП
3994		№292	94	39	1942	СССР		520-й ИАП сбит 09.10.42
1595		№292	95	15	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП
2295		№292	95	22	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП
3295		№292	95	32	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП сбит29.09.42
0296		№292	96	02	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД облегчен
0496		№292	96	04	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД облегчен
1396		№292	96	13	30.09.42	СССР		653-й ИАП
1896		№292	96	18	02.10.42	СССР		653-й ИАП
2996		№292	96	29	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД облегчен
3096		№292	96	30	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД облегчен
3196		№292	96	31	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД облегчен
3296		№292	96	32	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД облегчен
3496		№292	96	34	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД, 31-й ГвИАП облегчен
3596		№292	96	35	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД облегчен
3696		№292	96	36	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД, 31-й ГвИАП облегчен
3796		№292	96	37	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД облегчен
3896		№292	96	38	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД облегчен
4096		№292	96	40	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД облегчен
4196		№292	96	41	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД облегчен
4296		№292	96	42	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД облегчен
4396		№292	96	43	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД облегчен
4496		№292	96	44	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД облегчен
4596		№292	96	45	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД облегчен
4696		№292	96	46	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД облегчен
4796		№292	96	47	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД облегчен
4896		№292	96	48	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД облегчен
0597		№292	97	05	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
1697		№292	97	16	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
2997		№292	97	29	1942	СССР		220-я ИАД облегчен
3197		№292	97	31	1942	СССР		4-й ИАП
3497		№292	97	34	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП
4497		№292	97	44	06.10.42	СССР		3-я ЗАБ
4997		№292	97	49	1942	СССР		520-й ИАП
0198		№292	98	01	1942	СССР		31-й ГвИАП
0698		№292	98	06	1942	СССР		293-й ИАП
2898		№292	98	28	1942	СССР		испытания 10.42
3598		№292	98	35	1942	СССР		документ
3998		№292	98	39	1942	СССР		236-й ИАП сбит 09.01.43
4298		№292	98	42	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
4798		№292	98	47	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
4998		№292	98	49	1942	СССР		268-я ИАД
5098	Б	№292	98	50	1942	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 31.03.43
0199	Б	№292	99	01	1942	СССР		563-й ИАП
0399	Б	№292	99	03	1942	СССР		2-й ИАП
1099	Б	№292	99	10	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП
1699	Б	№292	99	24	1942	СССР		испытания 10.42, 273-й ИАП
2299	Б	№292	99	22	1942	СССР		563-й ИАП
2499	Б	№292	99	24	10.10.42	СССР		3-я ЗАБ
2899	Б	№292	99	28	1942	СССР		4-й ИАП
2999	Б	№292	99	29	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП
3099	Б	№292	99	30	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
3299	Б	№292	99	32	1942	СССР		испытания 
3699	Б	№292	99	36	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
4299	Б	№292	99	42	1942	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 19.11.42
4499	Б	№292	99	44	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП
4599	Б	№292	99	45	1942	СССР		293-й ИАП
4999	Б	№292	99	49	1942	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 20.01.43
01100	Б	№292	100	01	1942	СССР		31-й ГвИАП
02100	Б	№292	100	02	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП
03100	Б	№292	100	03	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
04100	Б	№292	100	04	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
09100	Б	№292	100	09	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
10100	Б	№292	100	10	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
11100	Б	№292	100	11	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП
12100	Б	№292	100	12	1942	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 02.05.43
13100	Б	№292	100	13	1942	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 17.04.43
15100	Б	№292	100	15	1942	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ потерян 24.09.43
16100	Б	№292	100	16	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ потерян 22.02.43
18100	Б	№292	100	18	1942	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 02.01.43
25100	Б	№292	100	25	1942	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 08.06.43
28100	Б	№292	100	28	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП
29100	Б	№292	100	29	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
31100	Б	№292	100	31	1942	СССР		31-й ГвИАП, 273-й ИАП
33100	Б	№292	100	33	1942	СССР		2-й ИАП
36100	Б	№292	100	36	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП
39100	Б	№292	100	39	1942	СССР		Сталинград 517-й ИАП?
42100	Б	№292	100	42	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
44100	Б	№292	100	44	1942	СССР		11-й ИАП
03101	Б	№292	101	03	1942	СССР		286-я ИАД
08101	Б	№292	101	08	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
19101	Б	№292	101	19	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
23101	Б	№292	101	23	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
26101	Б	№292	101	26	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП
32101	Б	№292	101	32	08.11.42	СССР		8-й ЗИАП, 265-й ИАП, 8-й ИАП, 42-й ГвИАП сбит 21.04.43
04102	Б	№292	102	04	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
13102	Б	№292	102	13	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
17102	Б	№292	102	17	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
23102	Б	№292	102	23	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП
28102	Б	№292	102	28	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП
29102	Б	№292	102	29	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
31102	Б	№292	102	31	1942	СССР		2-й ИАП
34102	Б	№292	102	34	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
43102	Б	№292	102	43	1942	СССР		42-й ГвИАП сбит 25.05.43
50102	Б	№292	102	50	1942	СССР		31-й ГвИАП, 274-й ИАП
17103	Б	№292	103	17	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП
20103	Б	№292	103	20	1942	СССР		документ
28103	Б	№292	103	28	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
34103	Б	№292	103	34	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
41103	Б	№292	103	41	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
43103	Б	№292	103	43	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
46103	Б	№292	103	46	11.42	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
49103	Б	№292	103	49	1942	СССР		66-й ИАП сбит 12.42
50103	Б	№292	103	50	1942	СССР		2 ШКАС
13104	Б	№292	104	13	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
34104	Б	№292	104	34	1942	СССР		581-й ИАП
49104	Б	№292	104	49	1942	СССР		286-я ИАД
01105	Б	№292	105	05	1942	СССР	1	Нормандия
05105	Б	№292	105	05	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
20105	Б	№292	105	20	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
26105	Б	№292	105	26	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
28105	Б	№292	105	28	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
41105	Б	№292	105	41	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
43105	Б	№292	105	43	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
02106	Б	№292	106	02	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
07106	Б	№292	106	07	1942	СССР		286-я ИАД
13106	Б	№292	106	13	1942	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 29.03.43
20106	Б	№292	106	20	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
22106	Б	№292	106	22	1942	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 11.04.43
24106	Б	№292	106	24	1942	СССР		273-й ИАП
28106	Б	№292	106	28	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
29106	Б	№292	106	29	1942	СССР		фото ЦВМА
37106	Б	№292	106	37	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
39106	Б	№292	106	39	1942	СССР		31-й ГвИАП
44106	Б	№292	106	44	1942	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 24.03.43
04107	Б	№292	107	04	1942	СССР		900-й ИАП
07107	Б	№292	107	07	1942	СССР		286-я ИАД
15107	Б	№292	107	15	1942	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 10.06.43
16107	Б	№292	107	16	1942	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 11.04.43
30107	Б	№292	107	30	1942	СССР		736-й ИАП
32107	Б	№292	107	32	1942	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 22.03.43
45107	Б	№292	107	45	28.11.42	СССР		3-я ЗАБ, 581-й ИАП сбит 15.01.43
08108	Б	№292	108	08	16.12.42	СССР		3-я ЗАБ, 55-й ГвИАП
09108	Б	№292	108	09	1942	СССР		8-й ЗАБ, 812-й ИАП сбит 29.04.43
10108	Б	№292	108	10	1942	СССР		31-й ГвИАП
15108	Б	№292	108	15	30.11.42	СССР		3-я ЗАБ
46108	Б	№292	108	46	1942	СССР		201-я ИАД сбит 09.01.43
50108	Б	№292	108	50	1942	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 11.04.43
02109	Б	№292	109	02	13.12.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
08109	Б	№292	109	08	12.42	СССР		176-й ИАП
18109	Б	№292	109	18	12.42	СССР		896-й ИАП потерян 09.07.43
21109	Б	№292	109	21	12.42	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ потерян 08.06.43
23109	Б	№292	109	23	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП
08110	Б	№292	110	08	14.12.42	СССР		31-й ГвИАП от колхозника колхоза "Стахановец" тов.Головатого
09110	Б	№292	110	09	12.42	СССР		201-я ИАД сбит 09.01.43
12110	Б	№292	110	12	12.42	СССР	33	774-й ИАП
14110	Б	№292	110	14	12.42	СССР		176-й ИАП
15110	Б	№292	110	15	12.42	СССР		296-й ИАП
17110	Б	№292	110	17	1942	СССР		286-я ИАД
20110	Б	№292	110	20	12.42	СССР		испытания
22110	Б	№292	110	22	12.42	СССР		814-й ИАП, 867-й ИАП
29110	Б	№292	110	29	12.42	СССР		236-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 09.01.43
30110	Б	№292	110	30	12.42	СССР		273-й ИАП
33110	Б	№292	110	33	12.42	СССР	33	Нормандия
34110	Б	№292	110	34	12.42	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 07.08.43
35110	Б	№292	110	35	1942	СССР		286-я ИАД
39110	Б	№292	110	39	1942	СССР		286-я ИАД
45110	Б	№292	110	45	1942	СССР		286-я ИАД
01111	Б	№292	111	01	12.42	СССР		испытания 12.42-01.43 М-106
03111	Б	№292	111	03	12.42	СССР		испытания
04111	Б	№292	111	04	12.42	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания
18111	Б	№292	111	18	1942	СССР		31-й ГвИАП
20111	Б	№292	111	20	12.42	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП
22111	Б	№292	111	22	1942	СССР		563-й ИАП
24111	Б	№292	111	24	12.42	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП
29111	Б	№292	111	29	12.42	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП сбит 04.43
34111	Б	№292	111	34	12.42	СССР		ВВС ВМФ
41111	Б	№292	111	41	12.42	СССР		812-й ИАП
42111	Б	№292	111	42	12.42	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП
46111	Б	№292	111	46	1943	СССР		14-й ГвИАП сбит 1943
48111	Б	№292	111	48	27.01.43	СССР		3-я ЗАБ, 14-й ГвИАП
01112	Б	№292	112	01	12.42	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 26.03.44
05112	Б	№292	112	05	12.42	СССР		201-я ИАД сбит 09.01.43
06112	Б	№292	112	06	1942	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП
07112	Б	№292	112	07	1942	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
08112	Б	№292	112	08	1942	СССР	31	774-й ИАП сбит 07.07.43
09112	Б	№292	112	09	01.43	СССР		документ
13112	Б	№292	112	13	1942	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
18112	Б	№292	112	18	1942	СССР		176-й ИАП сбит 15.01.43
22112	Б	№292	112	22	1942	СССР		14-й ГвИАП сбит 09.05.43
26112	Б	№292	112	26		СССР	26	16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП, Нормандия
32112	Б	№292	112	32		СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП, 611-й ИАП сбит 04-06.43
33112	Б	№292	112	33		СССР	33	Нормандия сбит 11.43
34112	Б	№292	112	34	17.01.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
36112	Б	№292	112	36	1943	СССР		520-й ИАП
38112	Б	№292	112	38	1943	СССР		282-я ИАД
43112	Б	№292	112	43	1943	СССР	43	Нормандия
48112	Б	№292	112	48	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП
01113	Б	№292	113	01	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
03113	Б	№292	113	03	1943	СССР	3	Нормандия
07113	Б	№292	113	07	1943	СССР		14-й ГвИАП сбит 09.03.43
13113	Б	№292	113	13	12.42	СССР		сбит 1942-43
17113	Б	№292	113	17	1943	СССР		900-й ИАП
18113	Б	№292	113	18	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
21113	Б	№292	113	21	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП
22113	Б	№292	113	22	1943	СССР		66-й ИАП сбит 07.08.42
23113	Б	№292	113	23	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 27.04.43
27113	Б	№292	113	27	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 27.04.43
35113	Б	№292	113	35	1943	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 16.04.43
43113	Б	№292	113	43	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 27.04.43
47113	Б	№292	113	47	1943	СССР	47	фото ЦВМА
01114	Б	№292	114	01	1943	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 14.03.43
03114	Б	№292	114	03	1943	СССР		303-я ИАД сбит 1943
13114	Б	№292	114	13	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 27.04.43
16114	Б	№292	114	16	1942	СССР		896-й ИАП сбит 23.07.43
24114	Б	№292	114	24	1943	СССР		896-й ИАП потерян 09.07.43
27114	Б	№292	114	27	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП, 812-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
30114	Б	№292	114	30	1943	СССР		896-й ИАП потерян 17.07.43
31114	Б	№292	114	31	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП
34114	Б	№292	114	34	1943	СССР		427-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
40114	Б	№292	114	40	01.43	СССР		12-й ГвИАП
41114	Б	№292	114	41	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП
44114	Б	№292	114	44	1943	СССР		Нормандия сбит 11.43
02115	Б	№292	115	02	1943	СССР		291-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
04115	Б	№292	115	04	1943	СССР		896-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
10115	Б	№292	115	10	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП утерян при перелете/захвачен 
11115	Б	№292	115	11	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
14115	Б	№292	115	14	09.01.43	СССР		3-й ЗАП
17115	Б	№292	115	17	01.43	СССР	17	Нормандия
18115	Б	№292	115	18	1943	СССР		291-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
19115	Б	№292	115	19	1943	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 1943
20115	Б	№292	115	20	01.43	СССР		12-й ГвИАП
21115	Б	№292	115	21	1943	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 1943
24115	Б	№292	115	24	1943	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 15.06.43
30115	Б	№292	115	30	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП
34115	Б	№292	115	34	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 30.04.43
35115	Б	№292	115	35	1942	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 18.03.43
38115	Б	№292	115	38	1942	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 23.05.43
39115	Б	№292	115	39	1943	СССР		896-й ИАП сбит 11.07.43
44115	Б	№292	115	44	1943	СССР	44	Нормандия
48115	Б	№292	115	48	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП
03116	Б	№292	116	03	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП
07116	Б	№292	116	07	1943	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
11116	Б	№292	116	11	1943	СССР		896-й ИАП потерян 09.07.43
14116	Б	№292	116	14	1943	СССР	14	Нормандия
15116	Б	№292	116	15	1943	СССР	15	Нормандия
17116	Б	№292	116	17	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП сбит 28.04.42
22116	Б	№292	116	22	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП, 42-й ГвИАП
33116	Б	№292	116	33	1943	СССР	33	Нормандия
40116	Б	№292	116	40	01.43	СССР		12-й ГвИАП
43116	Б	№292	116	43	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП
47116	Б	№292	116	47	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
49116	Б	№292	116	49	02.43	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ потерян 11.09.43
03117	Б	№292	117	03	1943	СССР		812-й ИАП
05117	Б	№292	117	05	1943	СССР	5	Нормандия
08117	Б	№292	117	08	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 30.04.43
09117	Б	№292	117	09	1943	СССР	9	Нормандия
13117	Б	№292	117	13	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП
15117	Б	№292	117	15	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП
16117	Б	№292	117	16	03.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
19117	Б	№292	117	19	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
21117	Б	№292	117	21	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП утерян при перелете/захвачен 
24117	Б	№292	117	24	1943	СССР		испытания
25117	Б	№292	117	25	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП
27117	Б	№292	117	27	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП
28117	Б	№292	117	27	1943	СССР		812-й ИАП
29117	Б	№292	117	29	1943	СССР	29	Нормандия
31117	Б	№292	117	31	1943	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 16.07.43
32117	Б	№292	117	32	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП утерян при перелете/захвачен 
35117	Б	№292	117	35	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП
42117	Б	№292	117	42	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
47117	Б	№292	117	47	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 29.04.43
01118	Б	№292	118	01	1943	СССР		291-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
06118	Б	№292	118	06	1943	СССР	6	Нормандия
11118	Б	№292	118	11	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП
13118	Б	№292	118	13	1943	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 10.06.43
17118	Б	№292	118	17	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП
19118	Б	№292	118	19	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
21118	Б	№292	118	21	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП
25118	Б	№292	118	25	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП
26118	Б	№292	118	26	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 29.04.43
27118	Б	№292	118	27	1943	СССР		812-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
29118	Б	№292	118	29	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 30.04.43
32118	Б	№292	118	32	1943	СССР		270-й ИАП сбит 03.10.43
34118	Б	№292	118	34	16.02.43	СССР	34	фото ЦВМА
39118	Б	№292	118	39	1943	СССР		3-я ЗАБ
41118	Б	№292	118	41	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП
44118	Б	№292	118	44	1943	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 07.08.43
46118	Б	№292	118	46	1943	СССР		291-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
01119	Б	№292	119	01	1943	СССР	23	774-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
02119	Б	№292	119	02	1943	СССР		испытания 03.43
05119	Б	№292	119	05	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП утерян при перелете/захвачен 
07119	Б	№292	119	07	1943	СССР	27	265-я ИАД
11119	Б	№292	119	11	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП
13119	Б	№292	119	13	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП
14119	Б	№292	119	14	1943	СССР	61	774-й ИАП
16119	Б	№292	119	16	1943	СССР	16	Нормандия сбит 07.05.43
24119	Б	№292	119	24	1942	СССР		402-й ИАП
25119	Б	№292	119	25	1942	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 10.06.43
28119	Б	№292	119	28	1943	СССР	53	774-й ИАП сбит 23.07.43
36119	Б	№292	119	36	01.43	СССР		517-й ИАП потерян 12.12.43
43119	Б	№292	119	43	1943	СССР		293-й ИАП сбит 23.04-03.05.43
45119	Б	№292	119	45	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
48119	Б	№292	119	48	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП, 4-й ИАП сбит 22-25.04.43
01120	Б	№292	120	01	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
04120	Б	№292	120	04	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
06120	Б	№292	120	06	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП сбит 28.04.43
14120	Б	№292	120	14	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
18120	Б	№292	120	18	1943	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 21.07.43
20120	Б	№292	120	20	1943	СССР		испытания 03.43
21120	Б	№292	120	21	1943	СССР		6-й ГвИАП сбит 06.05.43
22120	Б	№292	120	22	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП
23120	Б	№292	120	23	1943	СССР	23	812-й ИАП сбит 02.05.43
24120	Б	№292	120	24	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП сбит 08.05.43
26120	Б	№292	120	26	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП
27120	Б	№292	120	27	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 21.04.43
28120	Б	№292	120	28	1943	СССР		812-й ИАП
30120	Б	№292	120	30	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП сбит
32120	Б	№292	120	32	1943	СССР		812-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
34120	Б	№292	120	34	1943	СССР		203-я ИАД
35120	Б	№292	120	35	1943	СССР	21	774-й ИАП
36120	Б	№292	120	36	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 21.04.43
39120	Б	№292	120	39	1943	СССР	91	16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП, 774-й ИАП сбит 20.07.43
43120	Б	№292	120	43	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 23.04.43
46120	Б	№292	120	46	02.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
49120	Б	№292	120	49	1942	СССР		812-й ИАП
01121	Б	№292	121	01	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 27.04.43
08121	Б	№292	121	08	1942	СССР	8	774-й ИАП
12121	Б	№292	121	12	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА
17121	Б	№292	121	17	1943	СССР	17	774-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
21121	Б	№292	121	21	1942	СССР		402-й ИАП
22121	Б	№292	121	22	1943	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 26.07.43
23121	Б	№292	121	23	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП
26121	Б	№292	121	26	1943	СССР	26	774-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
29121	Б	№292	121	29	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
32121	Б	№292	121	32	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
36121	Б	№292	121	36	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП
37121	Б	№292	121	37	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП
38121	Б	№292	121	38	1943	СССР		205-я ИАД
39121	Б	№292	121	39	1943	СССР		282-я ИАД
47121	Б	№292	121	47	1943	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 30.04.43
05122	Б	№292	122	05	02.43	СССР		3-я ЗАБ сбит обломки фото
06122	Б	№292	122	06	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
07122	Б	№292	122	07	1943	СССР	7	774-й ИАП бн 52 сбит 20.07.43
12122	Б	№292	122	12	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП, 611-й ИАП
14122	Б	№292	122	14	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
16122	Б	№292	122	16	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
17122	Б	№292	122	17	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 04.43 М-106-1ск
19122	Б	№292	122	19	02.43	СССР		127-й ИАП сбит 08.08.43
20122	Б	№292	122	20	02.43	СССР		282-я ИАД
21122	Б	№292	122	21	1943	СССР	63	774-й ИАП
28122	Б	№292	122	28	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
33122	Б	№292	122	12	1943	СССР		812-й ИАП
38122	Б	№292	122	38	1943	СССР		148-й ИАП сбит 29.04.43
43122	Б	№292	122	43	1943	СССР	43	4-й ИАП сбит 22.04.43
44122	Б	№292	122	44	1943	СССР	78	774-й ИАП сбит 10.07.43
47122	Б	№292	122	47	26.02.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
01123	Б	№292	123	01	1943	СССР		832-й ИАП сбит 10.11.43
08123	Б	№292	123	08	1942	СССР	8	774-й ИАП
10123	Б	№292	123	10	1943	СССР		испытания 03.43
16123	Б	№292	123	16	1942	СССР	103	774-й ИАП
19123	Б	№292	123	19	1943	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 1943
23123	Б	№292	123	23	1943	СССР		149-й ИАП, 183-й ИАП, 427-й ИАП
32123	Б	№292	123	32	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 812-й ИАП сбит 07.05.43 М-106-1ск
33123	Б	№292	123	33	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 04.43 М-106
34123	Б	№292	123	34	1943	СССР		183-й ИАП сбит 16.07.43
39123	Б	№292	123	39	1943	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 31.03.43
45123	Б	№292	123	45	26.02.43	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 04.04.43
02124	Б	№292	124	02	1943	СССР	93	774-й ИАП
17124	Б	№292	124	17	1943	СССР		127-й ИАП сбит 08.08.43 испытания 03.43
24124	Б	№292	124	24	1943	СССР	11	774-й ИАП сбит 20.07.43
35124	Б	№292	124	35	1943	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 1943
38124	Б	№292	124	38	1943	СССР		испытания 03.43
45124	Б	№292	124	45	1943	СССР		43-й ИАП сбит 29.05.43
48124	Б	№292	124	48	1943	СССР	42	774-й ИАП сбит 20.07.43
04125	Б	№292	125	04	1943	СССР		427-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
08125	Б	№292	125	08	1943	СССР		293-й ИАП сбит 23.04.43
11125	Б	№292	125	11	1943	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 22-25.04.43
13125	Б	№292	125	13	1943	СССР	13	774-й ИАП бн 92
15125	Б	№292	125	15	1943	СССР	15	774-й ИАП потерян 21.07.43
17125	Б	№292	125	17	1943	СССР		испытания 03.43
25125	Б	№292	125	25	1943	СССР		127-й ИАП сбит 08.08.43 испытания 03.43
35125	Б	№292	125	35	1943	СССР	83	774-й ИАП
39125	Б	№292	125	39	1943	СССР	43	774-й ИАП сбит 28.07.43
41125	Б	№292	125	41	1943	СССР	51	774-й ИАП сбит 20.07.43
46125	Б	№292	125	46	1943	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 293-й ИАП сбит 23.04.43
48125	Б	№292	125	48	1943	СССР	48	4-й ИАП сбит 22.04.43
02126	Б	№292	126	02	1943	СССР		287-я ИАД
03126	Б	№292	126	03	1943	СССР		сбит обломки фото
04126	Б	№292	126	04	1943	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 05.43
05126	Б	№292	126	05	1943	СССР		287-я ИАД
06126	Б	№292	126	06	24.03.43	СССР		4-й ИАП
11126	Б	№292	125	11	1943	СССР		испытания 03.43
17126	Б	№292	126	17	1943	СССР	17	4-й ИАП сбит 22.04.43
22126	Б	№292	126	22	1943	СССР		293-й ИАП сбит 23.04-03.05.43
25126	Б	№292	126	25	1943	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 22-25.04.43
27126	Б	№292	126	27	1943	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 1943
29126	Б	№292	126	29	1943	СССР	101	испытания 03.43, 774-й ИАП сбит 08.06.43
30126	Б	№292	126	30	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП
31126	Б	№292	126	31	1943	СССР		787-й ИАП
37126	Б	№292	126	37	1943	СССР		испытания
38126	Б	№292	126	38	1943	СССР	38	4-й ИАП сбит 22.04.43
40126	Б	№292	126	40	1943	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 1943
42126	Б	№292	126	42	1943	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 1943
44126	Б	№292	126	44	1943	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 1943
50126	Б	№292	126	50	1943	СССР		43-й ИАП сбит 10-31.05.43
02127	Б	№292	127	02	1943	СССР		3-й ИАК
03127	Б	№292	127	03	1943	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 1943
07127	Б	№292	127	07	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05.43
11127	Б	№292	127	11	1943	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
20127	Б	№292	127	20	1943	СССР	13	774-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
22127	Б	№292	127	22	1943	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 1943
27127	Б	№292	127	27	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП утерян при перелете/захвачен 
28127	Б	№292	127	28	1943	СССР		
29127	Б	№292	127	29	1943	СССР		3-й ИАК
33127	Б	№292	127	33	1943	СССР		3-й ИАК
34127	Б	№292	127	34	1943	СССР		3-й ИАК
35127	Б	№292	127	35	1943	СССР		3-й ИАК
36127	Б	№292	127	36	1943	СССР		27-й ИАП
37127	Б	№292	127	37	1943	СССР		3-й ИАК
40127	Б	№292	127	40	1943	СССР		293-й ИАП сбит 23.04-03.05.43
41127	Б	№292	127	41	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
42127	Б	№292	127	42	1943	СССР		3-й ИАК
47127	Б	№292	127	47	1943	СССР		293-й ИАП сбит 23.04-03.05.43
49127	Б	№292	127	49	1943	СССР		3-й ИАК
04128	Б	№292	128	04	1943	СССР		427-й ИАП сбит 10.07.43
09128	Б	№292	128	09	1943	СССР		293-й ИАП сбит 23.04-03.05.43
17128	Б	№292	128	17	1943	СССР		293-й ИАП сбит 23.04-03.05.43
38128	Б	№292	128	38	27.02.43	СССР		3-я ЗАБ, 287-я ИАД 
39128	Б	№292	128	39	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
43128	Б	№292	128	43	1943	СССР		43-й ИАП сбит 31.05.43
45128	Б	№292	128	45	1943	СССР		документ
10129	Б	№292	129	10	30.03.43	СССР		3-я ЗАБ сбит
12129	Б	№292	129	12	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
14129	Б	№292	129	14	1943	СССР		документ
15129	Б	№292	129	15	1943	СССР		148-й ИАП
20129	Б	№292	129	20	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП, 812-й ИАП
21129	Б	№292	129	21	1943	СССР		27-й ИАП сбит 08.06.43
24129	Б	№292	129	24	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
32129	Б	№292	129	32	1943	СССР		291-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
33129	Б	№292	129	33	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
34129	Б	№292	129	34	31.03.43	СССР		3-я ЗАБ
36129	Б	№292	129	36	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
39129	Б	№292	129	39	1943	СССР		274-й ИАП сбит 11.05.43
41129	Б	№292	129	41	1943	СССР		291-й ИАП сбит 01-04.43
48129	Б	№292	129	48	1943	СССР		16-й ЗАП, 291-й ИАП сбит 29.04.43
07130	Б	№292	130	07	1944	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
14130	Б	№292	130	14	1943	СССР		427-й ИАП
41130	Б	№292	130	41	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА
44130	Б	№292	130	44	1943	СССР		427-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
18131	Б	№292	131	18	1943	СССР		
24131	Б	№292	131	24	1943	СССР		294-я ИАД сбит 08.43
36131	Б	№292	131	36	1943	СССР		3-я ЗАБ, 294-я ИАД
47131	Б	№292	131	47	1943	СССР		СФ
24132	Б	№292	132	24	1943	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
39132	Б	№292	132	39	1943	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
45132	Б	№292	132	45	1943	СССР		832-й ИАП сбит 02.07.44
49132	Б	№292	132	49	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
17133	Б	№292	133	17	1943	СССР		236-й ИАП сбит 07.05.43
24133	Б	№292	133	24	1943	СССР		документ
27133	Б	№292	133	27	1943	СССР		документ
28133	Б	№292	133	28	1943	СССР	28	Нормандия
32133	Б	№292	133	32	1943	СССР		6-й ГвИАП сбит 23.05.43
38133	Б	№292	133	38	1943	СССР	38	Нормандия
50133	Б	№292	133	50	1943	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 10.06.43
04134	Б	№292	134	04	1943	СССР	4	Нормандия
06134	Б	№292	134	06	1943	СССР		6-й ГвИАП сбит 07.05.43
11134	Б	№292	134	11	1943	СССР	11	Нормандия
20134	Б	№292	134	20	1943	СССР		испытания
25134	Б	№292	134	25	21.04.43	СССР		3-я ЗАБр, 6-й ГвИАП сбит 23.05.43
28134	Б	№292	134	28	1943	СССР	28	6-й ГвИАП сбит 13.05.43
35134	Б	№292	134	35	02.43	СССР		9-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 11.09.43
37134	Б	№292	134	37	1943	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит 12.07.43
43134	Б	№292	134	43	04.43	СССР		54-й ГвИАП
48134	Б	№292	134	48	04.43	СССР		1-я ГвИАД
49134	Б	№292	134	49	04.43	СССР		896-й ИАП сбит 21.07.43
05135	Б	№292	135	05	1943	СССР	5	774-й ИАП
20135	Б	№292	135	20	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 12.43-01.44
23135	Б	№292	135	23	1943	СССР		6-й ГвИАП сбит 30.05.43
26135	Б	№292	135	26	21.04.43	СССР		6-й ГвИАП сбит 06.05.43
08136	Б	№292	136	08	1943	СССР		испытания
19136	Б	№292	136	19	1943	СССР		документ
39136	Б	№292	136	39	1943	СССР		42-й ГвИАП
40136	Б	№292	136	40	1943	СССР		402-й ИАП сбит 03.06.43
15137	Б	№292	137	15	1943	СССР		162-й ИАП сбит 12.08.43
25138	Б	№292	138	25	1943	СССР		236-й ИАП сбит 07.05.43
45138	Б	№292	138	45	1943	СССР	45	812-й ИАП сбит 12.04.44
03139	Б	№292	139	03	05.43	СССР		испытания
04139	Б	№292	139	04	27.05.43	СССР		659-й ИАП, 866-й ИАП сбит 06.11.43
31139	Б	№292	139	31	05.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания
35139	Б	№292	139	35	27.05.43	СССР		документ
37139	Б	№292	139	37	1943	СССР	27	484-й ИАП потерян 24.08.43
46139	Б	№292	139	46	05.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания
11140	Б	№292	140	11	1943	СССР		1-й ГвИАП сбит 05.11.43
17140	Б	№292	140	17	1943	СССР		157-й ИАП сбит 08.07.43
38140	Б	№292	140	38	31.05.43	СССР		866-й ИАП сбит 07.07.43
30141	Б	№292	141	30	1943	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит 13.07.43
40141	Б	№292	141	40	1943	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит 13.07.43
43141	Б	№292	141	43	1943	СССР		162-й ИАП сбит 14.08.43
08142	Б	№292	142	08	1943	СССР		172-й ИАП
11142	Б	№292	142	11	1943	СССР		172-й ИАП, 162-й ИАП
15142	Б	№292	142	15	06.43	СССР		сбит обломки фото
29142	Б	№292	142	29	20.06.43	СССР		287-й ИАП потерян 07.08.43
15142	Б	№292	142	15	06.43	СССР		сбит обломки фото
31142	Б	№292	142	31	06.43	СССР		14-й ГвИАП сбит 07.11.43
35142	Б	№292	142	35	07.06.43	СССР		8-й ЗИАП, 484-й ИАП, сбит обломки фото
42142	Б	№292	142	42	1943	СССР		484-й ИАП сбит 08.43
10143	Б	№292	143	10	1943	СССР		172-й ИАП
16143	Б	№292	143	16	1943	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
17143	Б	№292	143	17	1943	СССР		документ
23143	Б	№292	143	23	1943	СССР		845-й ИАП потерян 22.07.43
28143	Б	№292	143	28	10.06.43	СССР		21-й ИАП, 3-й ГвИАП потерян 02.01.45
32143	Б	№292	143	32	1943	СССР		845-й ИАП потерян 22.07.43
21144	Б	№292	144	21	1943	СССР		287-й ИАП сбит 25.01.44
30144	Б	№292	144	30	1943	СССР		287-й ИАП сбит 21.10.43
34144	Б	№292	144	34	1943	СССР		287-й ИАП сбит 19.01.44
39144	Б	№292	144	39	16.06.43	СССР		287-й ИАП сбит 23.07.43
44144	Б	№292	144	44	1943	СССР		845-й ИАП потерян 22.07.43
47144	Б	№292	144	47	1943	СССР		документ
17145	Б	№292	145	17	1943	СССР		сбит обломки фото
29145	Б	№292	145	29	26.06.43	СССР		287-й ИАП сбит 20.08.43
16146	Б	№292	146	16	1943	СССР		3-й ИАК сбит 26.03.44
21146	Б	№292	146	21	1943	СССР		519-й ИАП сбит 21.02.44
29146	Б	№292	146	29	07.08.43	СССР		3-я ЗАБр, 14-я ВА
08147	Б	№292	147	08	1944	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
36147	Б	№292	147	36	1943	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
47147	Б	№292	147	47	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
49147	Б	№292	147	49	1943	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
12148	Б	№292	148	12	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
17148	Б	№292	148	17	1943	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 26.03.44
23148	Б	№292	148	23	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09-10.43
28148	Б	№292	148	28	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.43
30149	Б	№292	149	30	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
36149	Б	№292	149	36	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
43149	Б	№292	149	43	1943	СССР		3-я ЗАБр, 1-й ГвИАП сбит 10.11.43
45149	Б	№292	149	45	1943	СССР		3-я ЗАБр, 1-й ГвИАП сбит 10.11.43
46149	Б	№292	149	46	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09-10.43
48149	Б	№292	149	48	1943	СССР		236-я ИАД сбит 1944-45
49149	Б	№292	149	49	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
02150	Б	№292	150	02	1943	СССР		3-я ЗАБр, 1-й ГвИАП
03150	Б	№292	150	03	1943	СССР		3-я ЗАБр, 1-й ГвИАП сбит 05.11.43
11150	Б	№292	150	11	07.43	Польша	11	1.SMEL
12150	Б	№292	150	12	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09.43
13150	Б	№292	150	13	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
15150	Б	№292	150	15	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
16150	Б	№292	150	16	1943	СССР		3-я ЗАБр, 1-й ГвИАП сбит 17.11.43
20150	Б	№292	150	20	1943	СССР		513-й ИАП потерян 27.10.44
24150	Б	№292	150	24	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
25150	Б	№292	150	25	1943	СССР		3-я ЗАБр, 1-й ГвИАП сбит 17.10.43
30150	Б	№292	150	30	1943	СССР		3-я ЗАБр, 1-й ГвИАП
32150	Б	№292	150	32	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 1944-45
38150	Б	№292	150	38	1943	СССР		3-я ЗАБр, 1-й ГвИАП сбит 05.11.43
43150	Б	№292	150	43	1943	СССР		3-я ЗАБр, 1-й ГвИАП
46150	Б	№292	150	46	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
49150	Б	№292	150	49	1943	СССР		3-я ЗАБр, 1-й ГвИАП сбит 23.10.43
08151	Б	№292	151	08	1943	СССР		3-я ЗАБр, 1-й ГвИАП, 89-й ГвИАП сбит 22.12.43
11151	Б	№292	151	11	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
12151	Б	№292	151	12	1943	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
16151	Б	№292	151	16	1943	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
21151	Б	№292	151	21	1943	СССР		31-й ГвИАП сбит 30.10.44
23151	Б	№292	151	23	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
25151	Б	№292	151	25	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
28151	Б	№292	151	28	1943	СССР		3-я ЗАБр, 1-й ГвИАП сбит 20.10.43
33151	Б	№292	151	33	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
48151	Б	№292	151	48	1943	СССР		3-я ЗАБр, 1-й ГвИАП сбит 20.10.43
31152	Б	№292	152	31	1943	СССР	310	774-й ИАП
32152	Б	№292	152	32	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
48152	Б	№292	152	48	1943	СССР	48	246-й ИАП
28153	Б	№292	153	28	14.10.43	СССР		42-й ГвИАП сбит 14.11.43
04154	Б	№292	154	04	1943	СССР		документ
17154	Б	№292	154	17	14.10.43	СССР		42-й ГвИАП сбит 14.11.43
36154	Б	№292	154	36	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
43154	Б	№292	154	43	04.10.43	СССР		13-й ЗИАП
49154	Б	№292	154	49	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
01155	Б	№292	155	01	10.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 10.43
04156	Б	№292	156	04	1943	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
05156	Б	№292	156	05	1943	СССР	5	774-й ИАП сбит 28.10.43
11156	Б	№292	156	11	1943	СССР		127-й ИАП
13156	Б	№292	156	13	1943	СССР		117-й ГвИАП НГ испытания
22156	Б	№292	156	22	1943	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 26.03.44
29156	Б	№292	156	29	1943	СССР		513-й ИАП сбит 23.11.44
33156	Б	№292	156	33	1943	СССР		ЛИИ испытания НГ 01.44
41156	Б	№292	156	41	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
43156	Б	№292	156	43	1943	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
44156	Б	№292	156	44	1943	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
46156	Б	№292	156	46	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
06157	Б	№292	157	06	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
11157	Б	№292	157	11	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
18157	Б	№292	157	18	1943	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
23157	Б	№292	157	23	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
24157	Б	№292	157	24	1943	СССР		236-я ИАД сбит 1944-45
25157	Б	№292	157	25	1943	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
27157	Б	№292	157	27	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
28157	Б	№292	157	28	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
46158	Б	№292	158	46	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
15161	Б	№292	161	15	11.43	СССР		122-й ИАП
16161	Б	№292	161	16	11.43	СССР		122-й ИАП сбит 16.07.44
32161	Б	№292	161	32	11.43	СССР	1	122-й ИАП сбит 23.11.44
49161	Б	№292	161	49	11.43	СССР		122-й ИАП
17162	Б	№292	162	17	11.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1943
18162	Б	№292	162	18	11.43	СССР		179-й ИАП
20162	Б	№292	162	20	11.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1943
24162	Б	№292	162	24	1943	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
50162	Б	№292	162	50	12.43	СССР		документ
12163	Б	№292	163	12	11.43	СССР		испытания 1943
13163	Б	№292	163	13	07.43	Польша	13	1.SMEL
23163	Б	№292	163	23	1943	СССР		236-я ИАД сбит 1944-45
24163	Б	№292	163	24	1943	СССР	24	246-й ИАП
35163	Б	№292	163	35	25.12.43	СССР		2-я ВА
15164	Б	№292	164	15	1943	СССР	56	246-й ИАП
22164	Б	№292	164	22	1943	СССР		3-я ЗАБ
32164	Б	№292	164	32	1943	СССР	117	246-й ИАП
05165	Б	№292	165	05	1943	СССР		122-й ГвИАП сбит 18.03.45
25165	Б	№292	165	25	1943	СССР	25	246-й ИАП
40165	Б	№292	165	40	1943	Польша	40	1.PLM
43165	Б	№292	165	43	1943	СССР	43	246-й ИАП
46165	Б	№292	165	46	1943	СССР		3-я ЗАБ
48165	Б	№292	165	48	1943	СССР		122-й ГвИАП потерян 18.03.45
50165	Б	№292	165	50	1943	СССР	50	246-й ИАП
11166	Б	№292	166	11	1943	СССР		236-я ИАД сбит 1944-45
14166	Б	№292	166	14	1943	СССР		испытания
36166	Б	№292	166	36	1943	СССР	36	246-й ИАП
48166	Б	№292	166	48	1943	СССР		122-й ГвИАП сбит 23.03.45
22167	Б	№292	167	22	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 03.01.45
39167	Б	№292	167	39	1943	СССР	20	611-й ИАП
05168	Б	№292	168	05	1943	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
12168	Б	№292	168	12	1943	СССР	18	246-й ИАП
16168	Б	№292	168	16	1943	СССР		236-я ИАД сбит 1944-45
38168	Б	№292	168	38	1943	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
45168	Б	№292	168	45	1943	СССР		513-й ИАП сбит 23.11.44
50168	Б	№292	168	50	1943	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
08169	Б	№292	169	08	1943	СССР	8	246-й ИАП
09169	Б	№292	169	09	1943	СССР		122-й ГвИАП
12169	Б	№292	169	12	1943	СССР	12	246-й ИАП
17169	Б	№292	169	17	1943	СССР		236-я ИАД сбит 1944-45
20169	Б	№292	169	20	1944	СССР	2	246-й ИАП
21169	Б	№292	169	21	1943	СССР	21	246-й ИАП
25169	Б	№292	169	25	1943	СССР	5	246-й ИАП
35169	Б	№292	169	35	1943	СССР		236-я ИАД сбит 1944-45
37169	Б	№292	169	37	1944	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
02170	Б	№292	170	02	1944	СССР	2	246-й ИАП
17170	Б	№292	170	17	1944	СССР		117-й ГвИАП сбит 1944-45
26170	Б	№292	170	65	1944	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 25.12.44
27170	Б	№292	170	27	1944	СССР		236-я ИАД сбит 1944-45
39170	Б	№292	170	39	1944	СССР	39	246-й ИАП
47170	Б	№292	170	47	1944	СССР	47	246-й ИАП
21171	Б	№292	171	21	1944	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 30.05.44
26171	Б	№292	171	26	1944	СССР	26	246-й ИАП
40171	Б	№292	171	40	1944	СССР		73-й ГвИАП сбит 16.01.45
45171	Б	№292	171	45	1944	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
48171	Б	№292	171	48	1944	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 03.45
44172	Б	№292	172	44	1944	СССР		611-й ИАП
48172	Б	№292	172	48	1944	СССР		236-я ИАД сбит 1944-45
03173	Б	№292	173	03	1944	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
04173	Б	№292	173	04	1944	Польша	4	1.PLM сбит 24.09.44
19173	Б	№292	173	19	1944	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
22173	Б	№292	173	22	1944	Польша		1.PLM
49173	Б	№292	173	49	1943	СССР	49	246-й ИАП
20174	Б	№292	174	20	1944	СССР		236-я ИАД сбит 1944-45
31174	Б	№292	174	31	1944	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
40174	Б	№292	174	40	1944	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
08175	Б	№292	175	08	1944	СССР		73-й ГвИАП сбит 01.11.44
28175	Б	№292	175	28	1944	СССР		6-я ГвИАД потерян 19.04.45
49175	Б	№292	175	49	01.02.44	СССР		122-й ИАП сбит 16.07.44
07176	Б	№292	176	07	13.02.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
11176	Б	№292	176	11	1944	СССР		122-й ГвИАП
22176	Б	№292	176	22	1944	Польша	22	1.PLM
36176	Б	№292	176	36	02.44	СССР		испытания, разобран на запчасти 12.44
13177	Б	№292	177	13	1944	СССР		122-й ГвИАП сбит 04.04.45
14177	Б	№292	177	14	1944	СССР		611-й ИАП
23177	Б	№292	177	23	1944	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
37177	Б	№292	177	37	1944	СССР		6-й ЗИАП, 163-й ИАП сбит 07.07.44
38177	Б	№292	177	38	1944	СССР	121	246-й ИАП
48177	Б	№292	177	48	1944	СССР		236-я ИАД сбит 1944-45
04178	Б	№292	178	04	1944	СССР	4	246-й ИАП
30178	Б	№292	178	30	1944	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
44178	Б	№292	178	44	1944	СССР	44	246-й ИАП
43179	Б	№292	179	43	1944	Польша	43	1.PLM
03180	Б	№292	180	03	1944	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
12181	Б	№292	181	12	1944	Польша		1.SMEL
19181	Б	№292	181	19	06.03.44	СССР		31-й ГвИАП
28181	Б	№292	181	28	02.44	СССР		
43181	Б	№292	181	43	1944	СССР		236-я ИАД сбит 1944-45
45181	Б	№292	181	35	1944	СССР	45	246-й ИАП
04182	Б	№292	182	04	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
21182	Б	№292	182	21	1944	СССР	21	246-й ИАП, разобран на запчасти 12.44
28182	Б	№292	182	28	1944	СССР		6-я ГвИАД
39182	Б	№292	182	39	1944	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
44182	Б	№292	182	44	1944	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
10183	Б	№292	183	10	1944	СССР		117-й ГвИАП сбит 1944-45
17183	Б	№292	183	17	1944	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 28.05.44
37183	Б	№292	183	37	1944	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
38183	Б	№292	183	38	1944	СССР	38	246-й ИАП
44183	Б	№292	183	44	1944	СССР		испытания
02184	Б	№292	184	02	1944	СССР	2	246-й ИАП
07184	Б	№292	184	07	1944	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
41184	Б	№292	184	41	1944	СССР		611-й ИАП
46184	Б	№292	184	46	1944	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
48184	Б	№292	184	48	1944	Польша	48	1.PLM
01185	Б	№292	185	01	1944	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
06185	Б	№292	185	06	1944	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
20185	Б	№292	185	20	1944	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
38185	Б	№292	185	38	03.04.44	СССР		3-я ЗАБр сбит обломки фото
42185	Б	№292	185	42	1944	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
11186	Б	№292	186	11	1944	СССР		149-й ГвИАП сбит 13.11.44
12186	Б	№292	186	12	1944	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
08187	Б	№292	187	08	1944	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 30.05.44
50188	Б	№292	188	50	07.05.44	СССР		документ
01189	Б	№292	189	01	1944	Польша	1	1.PLM Музей Войска Польского
20189	Б	№292	189	20	1944	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
27189	Б	№292	189	27	17.05.44	СССР		документ
42189	Б	№292	189	42	1944	Польша	42	1.PLM
48189	Б	№292	189	48	1944	СССР		разобран на запчасти 12.44
04190	Б	№292	190	04	18.05.44	СССР		документ
19191	Б	№292	191	19	1944	СССР	19	246-й ИАП
37191	Б	№292	191	37	1944	СССР		149-й ГвИАП сбит 17.11.44
23192	Б	№292	192	23	1944	СССР	23	246-й ИАП
05193	Б	№292	193	05	1944	СССР		611-й ИАП
15193	Б	№292	193	15	1944	СССР		897-й ИАП сбит 23.11.44

3010101		№301	01	01	04.10.40	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010102		№301	01	02	29.10.40	СССР		ВВА Жуковского
3010103		№301	01	03	04.10.40	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010104		№301	01	04	04.10.40	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010105		№301	01	05	04.10.40	СССР		11-й ИАП, ВА КШС ВВС
3010106		№301	01	06	04.10.40	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010107		№301	01	07	04.10.40	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010108		№301	01	08	04.10.40	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010109		№301	01	09	04.10.40	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010110		№301	01	10	04.10.40	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010111		№301	01	11	04.10.40	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010112		№301	01	12	04.10.40	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 02.02.41
3010201		№301	02	01	1940	СССР		потерян при облете
3010202		№301	02	02	31.10.40	СССР		11-й ИАП, 12-й ИАП потерян 04.10.41
3010203		№301	02	03	31.10.40	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 22.03.41
3010204		№301	02	04	1940	СССР		Завод №292
3010205		№301	02	05	30.12.40	СССР		ВА КШС ВВС
3010206		№301	02	06	31.10.40	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010207		№301	02	07	31.10.40	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010208		№301	02	08	31.10.40	СССР		11-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП потерян 15.10.41
3010209		№301	02	09	31.10.40	СССР		120-й ИАП, 121-й ИАП сбит 08.12.41
3010210		№301	02	10	31.10.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС, ВА КШС ВВС
3010211		№301	02	11	23.11.40	СССР		11-й ИА, 562-й ИАП сбит 28.10.41
3010212		№301	02	12	24.08.40	СССР		АП ОН ЦА, 12-й ИАП
3010213		№301	02	13	09.40	СССР		11-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП сбит 09.10.41
3010214		№301	02	14	1940	СССР		Завод №292
3010215		№301	02	15	23.11.40	СССР		АП ОН ЦА, 11-й ИАП, 123-й ИАП
3010216		№301	02	16	23.11.40	СССР		НИП АВ, 12-й ИАП
3010217		№301	02	17	15.11.40	СССР		11-й ИАП, Липецкое ВАКУ
3010218		№301	02	18	23.11.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02.41, 11-й ИАП
3010301		№301	03	01	11.12.40	СССР		потерян 20.04.43
3010302		№301	03	02	06.12.40	СССР		УМА
3010303		№301	03	03	16.12.40	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010304		№301	03	04	14.12.40	СССР		УМА
3010305		№301	03	05	16.01.41	СССР		562-й ИАП сбит 07.10.41
3010306		№301	03	06	14.12.40	СССР		11-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП сбит 10.10.41
3010307		№301	03	07	05.01.41	СССР		УВВС ВМФ
3010308		№301	03	08	18.12.40	СССР		УМА
3010309		№301	03	09	17.12.40	СССР		
3010310		№301	03	10	19.12.40	СССР		11-й ИАП, 12-й ИАП потерян 08.41
3010311		№301	03	11	18.12.40	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 21.07.41
3010312		№301	03	12	31.12.40	СССР		ВА КШС ВВС
3010313		№301	03	13	25.12.40	СССР		121-й ИАП
3010314		№301	03	14	21.12.40	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010315		№301	03	15	31.12.40	СССР		
3010316		№301	03	16	31.12.40	СССР		562-й ИАП сбит 24.10.41
3010317		№301	03	17	26.12.40	СССР		11-й ИАП, 161-й ИАП
3010318		№301	03	18	25.12.40	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010319		№301	03	19	31.12.40	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010320		№301	03	20	13.01.41	СССР		
3010321		№301	03	21	06.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010322		№301	03	22	29.12.40	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 28.03.41
3010323		№301	03	23	02.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 161-й ИАП
3010324		№301	03	24	03.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 06.41
3010325		№301	03	25	04.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП сбит 23.10.41
3010401		№301	04	01	13.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010402		№301	04	02	11.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010403		№301	04	03	14.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 31.08.41
3010404		№301	04	04	15.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010405		№301	04	05	16.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 15.07.41
3010406		№301	04	06	17.01.41	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02.41
3010407		№301	04	07	18.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 21.07.41
3010408		№301	04	08	19.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 17.10.41
3010409		№301	04	09	20.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 12.01.43
3010410		№301	04	10	21.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП? сбит 27.10.41?
3010411		№301	04	11	23.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010412		№301	04	12	1941	СССР		Завод №115
3010413		№301	04	13	24.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010414		№301	04	14	26.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП авария 01.05.41
3010415		№301	04	15	27.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 07.08.41
3010416		№301	04	16	28.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 11.08.41
3010417		№301	04	17	29.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 23.10.41
3010418		№301	04	18	30.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 13.07.41
3010419		№301	04	19	31.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 12-й ИАП, 423-й ИАП, 487-й ИАП
3010420		№301	04	20	28.03.41	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 20.04.43
3010501		№301	05	01	31.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 24.07.41
3010502		№301	05	02	01.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 12-й ИАП
3010503		№301	05	03	31.01.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 12-й ИАП
3010504		№301	05	04	29.10.41	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 11.08.41
3010505		№301	05	05	03.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010506		№301	05	06	06.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010507		№301	05	07	05.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 14.07.41
3010508		№301	05	08	08.02.41	СССР		НИИ ВВС, ВА КШС ВВС
3010509		№301	05	09	08.02.41	СССР		АП ОН ЦА, 12-й ИАП потерян 05.02.42
3010510		№301	05	10	10.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 12-й ИАП
3010511		№301	05	11	11.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 09.07.41
3010512		№301	05	12	12.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 120-й ИАП потерян 07.06.41
3010513		№301	05	13	13.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 10.10.41
3010514		№301	05	14	14.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 24.07.41
3010515		№301	05	15	15.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010516		№301	05	16	17.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 08.10.41
3010517		№301	05	17	18.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 24.06.41
3010518		№301	05	18	21.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010519		№301	05	19	20.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 10.10.41
3010520		№301	05	20	19.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010521		№301	05	21	22.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 562-й ИАП сбит 17.10.41
3010522		№301	05	22	24.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 24.06.41
3010523		№301	05	23	25.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010524		№301	05	24	26.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП столкновение с Як-1 №1135 27.09.41
3010525		№301	05	25	27.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 17.10.41
3010601		№301	06	01	28.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 161-й ИАП
3010602		№301	06	02	28.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП сбит 22.07.41
3010603		№301	06	03	28.02.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 12-й ИАП
3010604		№301	06	04	15.03.41	СССР		11-й ИАП, 12-й ИАП потерян 24.12.41
3010605		№301	06	05	1941	СССР		121-й ИАП
3010606		№301	06	06	28.02.41	СССР		потерян 23.08.41
3010607		№301	06	07	18.03.41	СССР		
3010608		№301	06	08	18.03.41	СССР		120-й ИАП
3010609		№301	06	09	19.03.41	СССР		24-й ИАП? Сбит 20.08.41
3010610		№301	06	10	26.03.41	СССР		потерян 07.08.42
3010611		№301	06	11	20.03.41	СССР		
3010612		№301	06	12	22.03.41	СССР		121-й ИАП потерян 05.08.41
3010613		№301	06	13	24.03.41	СССР		УМА
3010614		№301	06	14	1941	СССР		12-й ИАП, 161-й ИАП
3010615		№301	06	15	1941	СССР		УМА
3010616		№301	06	16	1941	СССР		121-й ИАП потерян 29.07.41
3010617		№301	06	17	1941	СССР		ВА КШС ВВС
3010618		№301	06	18	1941	СССР		120-й ИАП потерян 09.08.41
3010619		№301	06	19	1941	СССР		120-й ИАП
3010620		№301	06	20	1941	СССР		ВА КШС ВВС
3011705		№301	17	05	1943	СССР		812-й ИАП

----------


## AndyM

1342: 1940/41 YAK-1 G-BTZD For Sale

----------


## ПСП

> 4649 №292 49 46 01.42 СССР 580-й ИАП сбит 05.04.42


Это самолёт Алексея Петровича Маресьева.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yZLN0s1mi0

----------


## Morsunin

Отчет о боевой подготовке 269иад с Память народа
Архив: ЦАМО, Фонд: 346, Опись: 0005755, Дело: 0023, Лист начала документа в деле: 529
148иап
25/06/42 лейтенант Шкурко поставил на нос при посадке Як-1 номер 0350
8/7/42 Як-1 номер 3351 оборван шатун - посадка вне аэродрома
26/7/42 Як-1 номер 1823 посадка с неполностью выпущенными шасси
29/7/42 Як-1 номер 3880 при рулежке сломалась нога шасси
183иап
17/7/42 Як-1 2577 полный капот
27/7/42 Як-1 0677 летчик забыл выпустить шасси
20/7/42 Як-1 4077 зацепил плоскостью другой самолет
27/7/42 Як-1 3477 обрезал мотор
27/7/42 Як-1 2477 подбит ЗА
27/7/42 Як-1 4677 летчик забыл выпустить шасси


При налете на аэр.Мигалово в ночь с 17 на 18 декабря 1942 был поврежден Як-1 №4487 управления 256иад.

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен

----------


## Morsunin

20052-0000001-0005-207иад 
Отчет о боевой работе частей 207 иад и ВВС 61 А
Описывает период с 01.02.1942 по 01.07.1942 г. 
866  иап … самолеты Як-1 №№1368, 0468, 1362 нельзя было восстановить 7 дней, из-за отсутствия тросов руля поворота...

----------


## Morsunin

20052-0000001-0005-207иад 
Отчет о боевой работе частей 207 иад и ВВС 61 А
Описывает период с 01.02.1942 по 01.07.1942 г. 
866  иап … самолеты Як-1 №№1368, 0468, 1362 нельзя было восстановить 7 дней, из-за отсутствия тросов руля поворота...

----------


## Morsunin

Фонд 20040 опись 0000001 дело 0010 отчеты 209(7гв.) иад 11.42-12.43
1 гв.иап
С 4 по 15 сентября приняты 30Як-1 из 3забр.(еще 1Як-1б был передан раньше откуда-то для изучения матчасти)	
18.09.1943	№ авария -ПАРМ
17.10.1943	№25150 сбит ЗА сгорел
20.10.1943	№48151 сбит ЗА разбит
20.10.1943	№02150 авария подлежит восст.
20.10.1943	№28151 НБЗ
20.10.1943	№30150 подбит - ПАРМ
23.10.1943	№49150 сбит в ВБ
на 25.10.43 20/5Як-1б	
05.11.1943	№38150 НБЗ
05.11.1943	№11140 сбит в ВБ - вероятно переданный для изучения мтч
05.11.1943	№03150 подбит в ВБ - разбит
10.11.1943	№43149 НБЗ
10.11.1943	№45149 НБЗ
17.11.1943	№16150 НБЗ
17.11.1943	№43150 потеря ориентировки-сел на фюзеляж - ПАРМ

15Як-1б переданы в 89гв.иап 	

На 01.12.43 в 1 гв.иап осталось 3Як-1б.	

22.12.1943	№08151 из 89гв.иап НБЗ

2Як-1б переданы в 89гв.иап	

На 01.01.44 в 1гв.иап остался 1Як-1б	
На 01.01.44 в 89гв.иап 16Як-1б.

----------


## Morsunin

Есть такая тема по Як-1 на Тризне http://trizna.ru/forum/topic/30744-самолет-як-1/?page=1

----------


## ПСП

Як-1 в *9 гв.иап* 268 иад (декабрь 1942г) :

0597 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 28.12.1942-31.12.1942.
1094 Подбит в воздушном бою, посадка без шасси. Ремонт 10.12.1942-27.12.1942.
1697 Замена баков и мелкий ремонт 05.11.1942-23.12.1942.
4798 Замена баков и мелкий ремонт 17.11.1942-23.12.1942.
02106 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 17.12.1942-21.12.1942.
05105 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 15.12.1942-18.12.1942.
08101 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 11.12.1942-16.12.1942.
13102 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 10.12.1942-12.12.1942.
20105 Производственный дефект. Ремонт 24.12.1942-29.12.1942.
20306 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 12.12.1942-18.12.1942.
26105 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 18.12.1942-19.12.1942.
28105 Подбит в воздушном бою, посадка без шасси. Ремонт 08.12.1942-28.12.1942.
28106 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 18.12.1942-19.12.1942.
29102 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 15.12.1942-18.12.1942.
37106 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 13.12.1942-14.12.1942.
41105 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 12.12.1942-13.12.1942.




 Як-1 (завод №292) в *31 гв.иап* 268 иад (ноябрь 1942г) :

0187 Ремонт 08.11.1942-11.11.1942.
0198 Замена блока мотора 31.11.1942-01.12.1942.
1293 Ремонт мотора 20.11.1942-22.11.1942.
1493 Повреждён при штурмовке. Ремонт 06.11.1942-06.11.1942.
1583 Замена мотора 28.11.1942-02.12.1942.
2193 Ремонт 20.11.1942-27.11.1942.
3496 Ремонт 27.12.1942-28.12.1942.
3586 Ремонт 01.11.1942-03.11.1942.
3676 Замена мотора 16.11.1942-20.11.1942.
3693 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 31.10.1942-04.11.1942.
3696 Ремонт нагнетателя 03.12.1942-04.12.1942.
4158 Замена мотора 24.11.1942-27.11.1942.
4785 Замена мотора 19.11.1942-21.11.1942.
4786 Ремонт 15.11.1942-17.11.1942.
01100 Ремонт 20.11.1942-21.11.1942.
10108 Ремонт 25.12.1942-25.12.1942.
18111 Ремонт маслорадиатора 29.12.1942-29.12.1942.
31100 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 08.11.1942-17.11.1942.
39106 Замена блока мотора 12.12.1942-23.12.1942.
50102 Ремонт фюзеляжа 24.12.1942-24.12.1942.

----------


## ПСП

Як-1 в *11 иап* 268 иад (сентябрь-октябрь-ноябрь-декабрь 1942г) :

0593 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 17.09.1942-20.09.1942.
0692 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 04.10.1942-09.10.1942.
0993 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 13.09.1942-15.09.1942.
1165 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 05.09.1942-08.09.1942.
1467 Ремонт мотора 04.10.1942-06.10.1942.
1665 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 10.09.1942-15.09.1942.
1793 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 17.09.1942-19.09.1942.
2248 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 30.08.1942-15.09.1942.
2340 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 30.08.1942-15.09.1942.
2387 Поломка. Ремонт 07.10.1942-11.10.1942.
2859 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 02.09.1942-04.09.1942.
2964 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 03.09.1942-09.09.1942.
3040 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 29.08.1942-31.08.1942.
3099 Ремонт мотора 28.10.1942-29.10.1942.
3579 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 15.12.1942-17.12.1942.
3792 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 27.09.1942-30.09.1942.
3883 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 19.09.1942-30.09.1942.
4139 Ремонт мотора 14.10.1942-17.10.1942.
4692 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 16.09.1942-18.09.1942.
4760 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 03.09.1942-05.09.1942.
4765 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 16.09.1942-18.09.1942. 
5061 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 06.09.1942-09.09.1942.
03100 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 31.10.1942-07.11.1942.
09100 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 25.10.1942-26.10.1942.
29100 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 30.10.1942-26.10.1942.
42100 Ремонт и подготовка к зиме 12.11.1942-14.11.1942.
44100 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 25.10.1942-31.10.1942.




 Як-1 в *273 иап* 268 иад (сентябрь-октябрь 1942г) :

0187 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 15.09.1942-15.09.1942.
0786 Сбит в бою 05.09.1942, сгорел.
0886 Сбит в бою 27.09.1942, разбит.
1286 Поломка. Ремонт 09.09.1942-10.09.1942.
1293 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 03.10.1942-04.10.1942.
1493 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 02.10.1942-07.10.1942.
1583 Ремонт мотора 09.09.1942-12.09.1942.
1677 Поломка на пробеге 26.09.1942, восстановлен.
1785 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 20.09.1942-21.09.1942. 
1823 Поломка при буксировке 05.09.1942.
1877 Не возвратился с боевого задания 03.09.1942.
1923 Поломка при транспортировке. Ремонт 07.09.1942-10.09.1942.
2193 Ремонт 19.09.1942-20.09.1942.
2782 Сбит в бою 04.09.1942, разбит.
2783 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 12.09.1942-17.09.1942.
3693 Ремонт 21.10.1942-22.10.1942.
3699 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 11.10.1942-20.10.1942.
4298 Ремонт 28.10.1942-29.10.1942.
4587 Сбит при заходе на посадку 22.09.1942, разбит.
4682 Сбит на посадке 03.09.1942, разбит.
4785 Поломка при посадке. Ремонт 12.09.1942-15.09.1942.
4786 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 06.09.1942-07.09.1942.
4892 Сбит в бою 23.09.1942, разбит.
04100 Поломка. Ремонт 28.10.1942-29.10.1942.
10100 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 19.10.1942-20.10.1942.
31100 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 28.10.1942-29.10.1942.




 Як-1 в *274 иап* 268 иад (октябрь-ноябрь-декабрь 1942г) :

1099 Ремонт 18.11.1942-24.11.1942.
1691 Ремонт 23.11.1942-25.11.1942.
1699 Ремонт 12.12.1942-15.12.1942.
2290 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 27.11.1942-03.12.1942.
2510 Ремонт 10.12.1942-15.12.1942.
2737 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 27.10.1942-31.10.1942.
2999 Ремонт 05.11.1942-25.11.1942.
3494 Замена бензобаков 28.11.1942-29.11.1942.
3497 Замена мотора 16.12.1942-23.12.1942.
02100 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 26.10.1942-28.10.1942.
11100 Ремонт 23.10.1942-25.10.1942.
17103 Ремонт 15.12.1942-24.12.1942.
23109 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 29.11.1942-03.12.1942.
28100 Ремонт 26.11.1942-30.11.1942.
28102 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 28.11.1942-04.12.1942.
50102 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 11.12.1942-15.12.1942.




 Як-1 в *296 иап* 268 иад (сентябрь, ноябрь-декабрь 1942г) :

0665 Подбит в бою. Ремонт плоскости 03.11.1942-30.11.1942.
1793 Подбит в бою. Ремонт 24.10.1942-29.10.1942.
1860 Подбит в бою. Ремонт 23.10.1942-24.10.1942.
1892 Замена мотора 18.12.1942-22.12.1942.
2086 Подбит в бою 23.09.1942, восстановлен.
2119 Сбит в бою 08.09.1942, сгорел.
2393 Подбит в бою и разбит при вынужд.посадке 15.09.1942, для зап.частей.
2686 Не возвратился с боевого задания 02.09.1942.
2692 Сбит в бою 12.09.1942, сгорел.
2693 Подбит в бою 17.09.1942, ремонт в 278 САМ.
2792 Сбит в бою 22.09.1942, не известно.
2887 Подбит в бою и разбит при посадке 02.09.1942, для зап.частей.
2892 Подбит в бою и разбился 20.09.1942, для зап.частей.
2992 Сбит в бою 14.09.1942, разбит.
3192 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 22.09.1942-25.09.1942.
3487 Подбит в бою и разбит при вынужд.посадке 02.09.1942, для зап.частей.
3492 Подбит в бою 15.09.1942, восстановлен.
4365 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 13.12.1942-21.12.1942.
4586 Не возвратился с боевого задания 13.09.1942.
4987 Подбит в бою 12.09.1942, ремонт в 278 САМ.
04102 Замена левого блока мотора 29.11.1942-29.11.1942.
17102 Замена мотора 28.12.1942-30.12.1942.
19101 Замена бензобаков 18.11.1942-19.11.1942.
23101 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 17.12.1942-23.12.1942.
28103 Замена бензобаков 18.11.1942-19.11.1942.
34102 Замена бензобаков 17.11.1942-18.11.1942.
34103 Ремонт мотора 14.12.1942-19.12.1942.
40806 Сбит ЗА противника 17.09.1942, разбит.
41103 Замена бензобаков 14.11.1942-15.11.1942.
43103 Замена мотора 14.12.1942-20.12.1942.

----------


## ПСП

Самолёты Як-1 в *268 иад*, находившиеся вне аэродрома базирования (октябрь, декабрь 1942г) :

2455 - 12.1942 в Житкуровской рембазе.
3992 - Подбит в бою 01.10.1942, вынужденная посадка в САХАРНЫЙ. 10.10.1942 Не найден, подлежит списанию.
4998 - Подбит в бою 01.12.1942, вынужденная посадка в БЕЛОКАМЕНКА.
03101 - 25.12.1942 в резерве.
07106 - Сдан в заводской ремонт 25.12.1942.
07107 - Сдан в заводской ремонт 25.12.1942.
17110 - 25.12.1942 в резерве.
35110 - 25.12.1942 в резерве.
39110 - 25.12.1942 в резерве.
45110 - 25.12.1942 в резерве.
49104 - Сдан в заводской ремонт 25.12.1942.

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------


## ПСП

Як-1 в *875 иап* 268 иад (июль 1942 г) :
1050 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 11.07.1942-13.07.1942г.
2164 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 12.07.1942-14.07.1942г.
2445 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 14.07.1942-18.07.1942г.
3361 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 11.07.1942-12.07.1942г.


  Як-1 в *273 иап* 268 иад (июль 1942 г) :
2672 Повреждён в воздушном бою. Ремонт 10.07.1942-11.07.1942г.
4272 Повреждён в воздушном бою. Ремонт 01.07.1942-04.07.1942г.
4558 Мотор выработал ресурс. Отправлен 25.06.1942 в заводской ремонт.


 Документ "Отчет о боевой работе 268 иад за июль месяц 1942 г." Страница №22.
https://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/v...spravki:drugie

----------


## Morsunin

Фонд: 20056, Опись: 0000001, Дело: 0008
Самолетопарк 516 иап
http://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/view/?id=454705470
Самолетопарк 20 иап
http://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/view/?id=454705465
Полистать дело найдется ещё, по текстам много ЛаГГов в аварийных актах

----------


## ПСП

> 23109 Б №292 109 23 1942 СССР 274-й ИАП


Самолёт Лидии Владимировны Литвяк, погибшей 01.08.1943г .  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-BDCyAAVko  (пишут на 01:01:23)
Что-то ещё известно о нём?

----------


## Morsunin

А в отчетах 268иад за 43-й такого нет?
На ПН
Фонд 20036 опись 0000001 дела 0024, 0025, 0026

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен

----------


## Fencer

> 3581		№292	81	35	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит 17.12.42


Поисковики подняли в Тверской области обгоревшие обломки самолета Як-1 и останки пилота https://www.afanasy.biz/news/society/180127



> На головке гибкого рукава питания левого пулемета ШКАС был обнаружен четко читаемый номер № 3581 – он совпадает с номером самолета Як-1 № 3581 20-го истребительного полка 203-й истребительной авиационной дивизии 1-й Воздушной Армии Западного фронта. Также на четырех деталях двигателя, в том числе на поршнях, был различен номер мотора М-105 ПФ № ПФ 4-918.

----------


## PPV

В архиве НАЗ нашёл следующие данные по выпуску:
ЯК-7: серии 14...22
Тип А: серии А22...А52. 1942...43
Тип Я: серии Я3...Я7. 1942...43

----------


## Fencer

Чертежи самолета Як-1б https://reaa.ru/threads/chertezhi-sa...-jak-1b.96072/

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------

